# ** New Pomellato thread**



## Polaremil

Instead of reviving the old thread, which was quite long already, I decided to start a new one since I have some specific questions on my mind. So here goes: Do any of you own a Caramelle or Capri ring in wg with pavé diamonds and a semiprecious stone? I'd like to hear your experiences and any info on prices would be welcome. And how about the Iceberg rings? I'm sorry about the lack of pics, I don't think pics can be uploaded from a flash site. TIA.


----------



## chaz

Is this it?? I'm not really familiar with this range,so please forgive my ignorance!!!


----------



## chaz

But I have just located a site that seems to have a big range www.nigelmilne.co.uk hpoe this helps?? Nice stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm LOVING the Veleno rings!!! Just gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lakeharper

chaz said:


> But I have just located a site that seems to have a big range www.nigelmilne.co.uk hpoe this helps?? Nice stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm LOVING the Veleno rings!!! Just gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Love this website, has anyone had any experience ordering?


----------



## Polaremil

Thanks Chaz, you're a gem as always.


----------



## lulilu

This is the best pomellato source of photos and prices ever!!


----------



## kroquet

Love, love, love those rings!!!


----------



## Polaremil

Okay, next Pomellato question: which Pomellato ring would you pair with this Marianne Dulong necklace?






The pic does not do justice to the colour of the lemon quartz pebbles. They are greenish/ grayish/ smokish. Not very yellow at all. The necklace is slightly too long and my plan is to make earrings out of the extra pebbles. But I would also like to have a ring to go with it (my E-ring and wedding ring are platinum, I would probably use this new ring instead of them when wearing the necklace).

The Pomellato rings I have been eyeing are the very simple Nudo ring and the Baby ring (the lemon quartz versions), both models quite small, the Baby has some extra bling in the form of brown diamonds. So my question is are they too small (Pomellato has some bigger rings with brushed gold and lemon quartz but I don't like those models as much)? And has anyone seen them IRL, are they very yellow? One more ring is the Pin (up) ring which is quite big and blingy (and more expensive).

It won't be until May that I have the opportunity to visit a Pomellato store, and I will make the decision there, but any input before that is appreciated. It may well be that I decide to have something made, but the easy option would be to find something ready. TIA for your answers.


----------



## chaz




----------



## chaz




----------



## chaz




----------



## chaz




----------



## chaz

Sorry,I forgot I can get 'em all on one post!!!


----------



## chaz

I definately think the lemon quartz nudo one,the gold is warm as opposed to *yellowish* and I think with the overall look of the yellows etc,it will be really complimentary tonally as a suite!!! Lovely!!


----------



## Polaremil

Thanks again for the pics and the input, *Chaz*. A simple ring wouldn't distract from the effect of the pearl either so I think the Nudo is a good idea.


----------



## mulberryroxanne

Those rings are great, how is the stone fixed to the shank?


----------



## chaz

mulberryroxanne said:


> Those rings are great, how is the stone fixed to the shank?


 
I'm not sure,just went back and had a good look?? But I'm sure a company with this quality of goods would be well produced and the stones very secure,but it would be interesting to know how its done though!!


----------



## littleblackbag

I'd never heard of Pomellato before,but i looked at the nigelmilne site out of curiosity and WOW. What lovely jewlery. Thanks for giving me something new to obsess about.


----------



## duna

Polaremil said:


> Okay, next Pomellato question: which Pomellato ring would you pair with this Marianne Dulong necklace?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic does not do justice to the colour of the lemon quartz pebbles. They are greenish/ grayish/ smokish. Not very yellow at all. The necklace is slightly too long and my plan is to make earrings out of the extra pebbles. But I would also like to have a ring to go with it (my E-ring and wedding ring are platinum, I would probably use this new ring instead of them when wearing the necklace).
> 
> The Pomellato rings I have been eyeing are the very simple Nudo ring and the Baby ring (the lemon quartz versions), both models quite small, the Baby has some extra bling in the form of brown diamonds. So my question is are they too small (Pomellato has some bigger rings with brushed gold and lemon quartz but I don't like those models as much)? And has anyone seen them IRL, are they very yellow? One more ring is the Pin (up) ring which is quite big and blingy (and more expensive).
> 
> It won't be until May that I have the opportunity to visit a Pomellato store, and I will make the decision there, but any input before that is appreciated. It may well be that I decide to have something made, but the easy option would be to find something ready. TIA for your answers.


 
The colours are pretty realistic in the pics that Chaz has posted: I have the Nudo rings in lemon quartz and amethyst, I also received the blue quartz recently for my birthday, and I wear all three together. To answer your question, I think that both Nudo and Baby are rather small to be worn by themselves, but that's JMHO, I prefer them stacked. I also have the Cipria ring (the one with brushed rose gold and amethyst) which is , I think, the one you refer to as being a bigger ring: this one is pretty big and I didn't like it much either, until I tried it on, and I completely changed my mind about it: I'm totally in love!

Here is a pic of me wearing my 2 Nudo rings, it was taken before I got the third one; I'll have to take some new pics, but here goes:


----------



## Polaremil

Thank you Duna for your input, I appreciate it. If you have the time, could you please also post a picture of your Cipria. The Nudos look so cool stacked. Can they be worn with gloves (it's an issue for me since I wear gloves 7 months a year)?

As for choosing my ring(s), I think I just have to see them all IRL and definitely take the necklace along. Do you know whether all Pomellato boutiques have pretty much the same stock? I'm planning to visit the Madrid store, and maybe I could contact them in advance to ask about the styles I'm interested in.


----------



## duna

^^^ No problem! I'll take pics asap.... Stores usually have all the stock in, but it can happen that they've just run out of a specific style, or size; phoning before you go can help, although I'm not sure about sizes. As for gloves, I do have problems when I wear my Nudo rings; I also wear gloves almost the whole winter, so that's a bit of an issue....


----------



## danae100

I have a set of Nudo earrings and ring. If you notice there are no claws holding the stones. They are fastened with jewellery glue. No kidding! I dropped one of the earrings on a hard floor and the stone popped out. Fortunately you can take it back to the shop and they will send it to Italy for repair. Came back a few months later good as new.


----------



## mulberryroxanne

danae100 said:


> I have a set of Nudo earrings and ring. If you notice there are no claws holding the stones. They are fastened with jewellery glue. No kidding! I dropped one of the earrings on a hard floor and the stone popped out. Fortunately you can take it back to the shop and they will send it to Italy for repair. Came back a few months later good as new.


 
Thanks for that, I was wondering how it was attached, they look fabulous!


----------



## lulilu

I've recently bought two nudos -- I can't believe they are glued in!!!!  What if you can't find the stone????  Yikes.


----------



## TropicalGal

Ladies:  I just ordered a second Nudo ring in Amethyst because the prices are going up on Feb. 1 !!!  (My first Nudo is the Lemon Quartz.)  The Nudo will go up from $1600 US dollars, to $1760.  So if you are thinking of any Pomellato purchases...NOW's the time!

*Chaz!*  I didn't know you were a Pomellato gal!!!  I have a lovely Victoria large oval necklace too.

*Duna*!  I will have the same two rings as you have in your foto.  I'm so excited.  Thanks for being such a great model.  I decided on these two colors from the very beginning when I was in the Pomellato store in Manhattan.  So your foto has always been my inspiration.


----------



## TropicalGal

Regarding the question on stock in the Pomellato stores.  It is different in each store.  However, they can order from Milan whatever you want that they don't have.  As you know, I live in the tropics...and only get to Manhattan twice a year.  I go to Pomellato on Madison Ave.  Mind you, this isn't a regular thing!  Because it is SOOOO expensive.  But I have friends who buy, so I accompany them.  The Pomellato store look is to not have much jewelry on display.  You sit down at a desk, and you tell them what you are interested in, and they bring pieces out to show you.  It is not like going into Tiffany's and looking at the glass cases. This makes it much more personal and precious.  However...it would be nice just to see the goods, before you get involved with an SA -- who are all VERY skinny, young and wear black, and lots of Pomellato jewelry.


----------



## TropicalGal

bump!


----------



## TropicalGal

Reviving this thread.  When I go to Manhattan in late April, I'm going to choose a small gold link necklace, and the black tiger tooth charm, and pick up my Nudo ring.  

Anyone else with Pomellato news?


----------



## lulilu

I was just at the Mad Ave store this week.  I tried on a 3rd Nudo, but was undecided as to whether I can comfortably wear 3.  So I tried on the diamond stacking rings -- the ones that come in different color golds with 1-12 diamonds.  Am really loving them and think I will order some instead of a 3rd Nudo (or at least before I get another Nudo).  Such a great store.  They are very nice.


----------



## TropicalGal

How much are the diamond stacking rings?


----------



## lulilu

The stacking rings vary in price, depending on the color and number of stones.  A single stone ring is about 500.  A 6 stone ring in titanium is about 700.  The gold rings with more stones can go up to 1500.


----------



## TropicalGal

^^^^Which do you think you'll get?


----------



## lulilu

I think a matte brown gold with single stone, yellow gold matte with single stone, titanium with six stones and white matte gold with single stone.


----------



## TropicalGal

I'm going to the Pomellato Madison Ave. shop on April 28--and will get my second Nudo ring, and also a small gold necklace.  Fun!  This trip has been a long time planned.


----------



## Polaremil

^^ pls. post when you're back, I'd love to see what you get. I'll be visiting a store in May, maybe I'll get something then.


----------



## Milena

I adore Pomellato jewelry--it&#8217;s addictive! I own a Nudo ring in blue topaz which I wear stacked with other gemstone rings in milky aquamarine and amethyst... I also received a 'Baby' ring from my husband for the birth of our second daughter, and it has become my signature piece  I wear it almost every day. 

Have you all seen some of the new styles for 2008? I love the new Forever bow ring, and the Capri collection in green chrysoprase- very pretty! Pics below...I believe there are some new Nudo colors as well.

On my wish list is a Luna ring in aquamarine (last pic. below)

yes, I'm addicted


----------



## Aimee3

TropicalGal, I can't wait to see what you got and your report on what's new.
I was invited to their reception/showing of their 2008 collection and I couldn't make it because I had to be out of town.  Enjoy your trip, and I hope you brought warm stuff to wear.  Last week it was close to 80 degrees and last night I think 40?


----------



## madem0iselle

ive always likled pomellatos rings! there was one that was very epsxnive around $7000 CAD it was a ring with a BIG BIG BIG sparkling precious gemstone. gosh i was drooling over it but then i got my david yurman so its all good
i was wonedring, if pomellato's quality is better than yurman's i think it is =P


----------



## TropicalGal

Hi Ladies!  Back from New York.  Had a long, planned session at Pomellato on Madison...  I bought a second nudo ring in amethyst -- to go with my lemon quartz.  It was a special order since I needed a large size.  Someone here has that same combination and it is photographed.  My hand now looks "major" with these blingy, gorgeous rings.
     Next, I bought a small link Victoria necklace and the black jet tiger tooth charm.  The small link Victoria necklace is the perfect every day necklace and also, a great travel necklace.  I also own the large link Victoria necklace, and Josephine, the manager, showed me how to connect the two necklaces and weave around my neck -- and you get a great look.  She said Lucy Liu wore this combination.  So...for the time being, I'm set.  You can see exactly what I bought on the Pomellato website.  As soon as my camera is fixed, I'll post pix.  I'm quite shopped out and broke, but this is lifetime jewelry for me.  I waited my whole life to get it too -- as I am an "older gal."  LOL!  But very happy with my power jewelry that is perfect and lush.


----------



## Aimee3

Hi TropicalGal!  I've been waiting with anticipation to hear about your visit. My first reaction was, "wait she already owns the Victoria necklace"
  How funny that I know what pieces you own!  I'm dying to see the combination of the two.  I've seen 2 Victoria necklaces combined but only when they were the same size, so am trying to imagine 2 of different sizes combined.  What colors are your Victoria necklaces?  I have the big link in yellow matte gold.  What colors does the small link Victoria come in?  Oh I can't wait for your camera to get fixed! 
Did you happen to look at the new Nudo ring colors that were on their website?  They seem quite pale and I'm wondering if they look washed out in person, or too summery.  Amethyst is a perfect year round colored stone.  That was a great choice.  Oh, I know you ordered your ring in the fall, but did they say the prices had gone up since then because IIRC I think they did, like everything else that's from Europe.


----------



## TropicalGal

I got the old price on the Nudo ring, $1600 instead of 1760.  My large link Victoria is the matte yellow gold.  The small links come in three colors:  pink gold, yellow gold, and untreated white gold.  I got the untreated white gold -- which actually looks yellow.  The black jet tooth charm is made with pink gold.  But I'm not a matchy matchy person -- and it all looks good together.  The thing about combining the large and small link Victoria necklaces, is that when you put it on, the balance isn't even all the way around, so it looks really really fabulous.  Even thought I have the two shades of gold in the two necklaces, it doesn't look off at all either.  So...I'm quite happy.  
There was a nice charm -- a milky aquamarine heart, set in gold (very adult looking, not little girly looking) that was $3000+ -- but I just couldn't justify it...what with sending my son to college.  I have decided that a man will have to buy that for me!  I am divorced.  And I am willing that a man will show up in my life and buy that heart for me.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## TropicalGal

All the prices have gone up, by the way.  But still cheaper than in Europe.  I didn't see the new Nudo rings...because...I had already ordered my ring, and was too busy deciding on whether to spring for the small Victoria.  I am SO glad I did.  I felt sad this summer when I went to Europe and didn't have a good gold necklace with me.  The large Victoria is just too large for me to travel with.  But this one -- is both powerful, beautiful.  Large enough to make a statement, and small enough to travel with.


----------



## Aimee3

Hi TropicalGal, I've been wearing my big link Victoria during the day, because I don't have anything to dangle from it, so it seems "understated" to me even though the links are large.  Does that make sense?  I wear it at night too.  I tried on the large link Victoria in the pink gold and it didn't look great on me.  It seemed "pinker" or somehow different than the pink gold in the Nudo rings.  When I look at my Nudo rings, the gold really doesn't scream "PINK" and it really looks like it's yellow gold to me.  It seems to match my other yellow gold jewelry too.  Next time I'm in the neighborhood, I'm stopping in to see the new collection and check out something to dangle from my Victoria.  I am very picky when it comes to jewelry, yet there are so many things from Pomellato that I would be thrilled to own.  Even their ads captivate me.  The pale green eyes of that model are to die for! She reminds me of all the decked-out -in-fabulous-jewelry women I saw on Capri.
Meanwhile that aquamarine heart sounds beautiful. I'll will along with you that a man comes along and buys it for you, along with whatever else your heart desires!


----------



## TropicalGal

^^^I totally agree that the Victoria large link looks great as a day necklace or as a night necklace.  I even wear it with a bathing suit in Cancun.  It is such a versatile piece of jewelry.  Be warned, that the size charm you would need for the large link Victoria--would be ginormous!  I tried putting my small black jet tooth on it, and it didn't look good.  They pulled out the large tooth charm and it scared me to pieces!  You have to be a certain kind of gal to pull that one off!  I agree that the Nudo rings don't read "pink" -- they read "fabulous!"  Can't wait to  hear what you see when you go.  Do post and tell me.  Do you live in U.S. or Europe?

I did learn something about the SA's.  They don't pull out just anything.  They really steer you towards a purchase.  When I asked to see smaller chains, she didn't pull any out.  She wanted to sell me the small Victoria.  She wouldn't even admit they carried the Dodo line, which is all fine and small stuff.  So...beware.  That's the problem of not being able to see the collections.


----------



## madem0iselle

why are the SAs like that? are they trained to be like that =S
i mean if they showed it they coudlve earned something


----------



## Aimee3

Luckily, their catalogue is on the internet so you can at least have an idea of what you want before you go in.  At least I'm hoping everything is in that catalogue!!!  You are right about needing a ginormous pendant for the big link necklace, which might be why they show it with 2 "tooth" pendants.  I still can't figure out how they attached them though.  (it's in the picture on the website).  Anyway, I was thinking maybe one of those starfish pendants "Sirene" but they are costly and somehow not something you could wear everyday.  I tried one on and it didn't wow me although I absolutely was in love with it in the catalogue.  Did you ever try the earrings?  I was wondering if they are heavy, but of course that's relative to ones ears, and mine can't take any weight whatsoever.  I'm in the US but as my avatar shows, "I'd rather be in Paris"  I'll definitely post when I get in there, even if I walk out empty handed.


----------



## TropicalGal

I did try on the Harem charm -- it is the ball, like a disco ball, filled with gems -- quartz or rodalite.  I like it on other people, and I think it is a gorgeous looking charm, but it just wasn't me.  I was disappointed it wasn't me...because I like it, but it just didn't look good on me.  

The Starfish pendant is gorgeous but tres tres expensive.  I've never tried on the earrings...because they seem heavy to me. But maybe they're not...I just don't know. Maybe if I ever buy anything again, I might look at the earrings.  I think my budget is basically shot at this point.  I have two kids going to college.  So I think in terms of airplane tickets, etc.  I also want to wear what I have.  This stuff is too expensive to have it sit around.  Luckily, my daughter loves it and she is aware of its great design and pricetag...so will be happy to own it one day.  

The small Victoria has a different engineering than the large links.  When you go in, take a look at the small necklace and try it with your big links to see the look.  On the small links, they have an open link on each side, so you can put two charms.  I actually do wear two charms.  I wear the black tooth and also a gold charm my Mother picked up in Paris, by a Japanese designer.  You can link the necklace in so many different ways.  It feels longer than the large link necklace.  Can't wait to hear about your visit.


----------



## duna

I've got some updating to do aswell!! Actually I've still got to post pics of my third Nudo (the blue one) and my Cipria Amethyst ring. My DH recently gave me a Sassi ring (the double one with blue/green stones) and I bought myself (yikes!) the Eva ring :not the one with the Cameo, the wide brushed pink gold band, with the snake made of brown diamonds...I've sent it to Pomellato 'cos it has a slight problem, so it won't be back for a couple of monthsI think this ring is my favourite, of the ones I have, I just ADORE it! I promise I'll take pics of them all ASAP!

As for the new Nudo rings, I've seen the pink/mauve one and the pale bluey/green one (sorry, I don't remember the names of the stones) I like them a lot, they're not too summery IMO, you can easily wear them all year round.


----------



## TropicalGal

Duna, you must must post pix!  Can't wait to see.  So, I have the same combo as you:  the lemon quartz and the amethyst.

I don't know if I would ever buy more Pomellato now... I have two necklaces and a charm...and two Nudo rings.  I have thick wrists and don't wear bracelets.

Anyone have any of the earrings?  Are they heavy?  Have you ever tried any on?  I find the website so frustrating...with the little bits and bobs that they show.


----------



## Polaremil

Thanks everybody, esp. TropicalGal, for keeping this thread alive. The new stuff on the site is amazing, I only found out about it through this thread. A lot of it made my mouth water. The novelties in the Victoria range were beautiful, and I loved the new colours in Nudo. Also, the blackened gold rings w brown diamonds were to my taste (is there really anything one wouldn't take if offered from the range..?).

I'll be visiting a store in two weeks time, can't wait to see everything IRL!!Duna, pls. post your Eva ring, it is not featured on the site..? It sounds beautiful.


----------



## Polaremil

TropicalGal, I'll be sure to try on some of the earrings and report back.


----------



## duna

I also have a pair of Nudo earings, they were my very first Pomellato acquisition: I have to say that in the beguinning, I didn't wear them much b/c the hook that goes into the ear is rather thick, and I couldn't wear them for more than a few hours 'cos they hurst.....but, I've since discovered that the reason for this was that, at the time, I didn't wear earings very much, so my ears were a bit tender. Now, since a year or so, I've started to wear earings again, and I can now use my Nudo earings without any problem at all! I've just regretted that, when I bought them (about 4 years ago) I thought it would be fun to buy them one different from the other (one is amethyst and the other lemon quarz) now I wish I had bought them both Amethyst.......I'll have to buy another Amethyst one, some day; it's lucky you can buy them one at a time, at least here in Italy!

I don't know why the Eva ring that I have isn't on the website; I will certainly take pics of it, but we'll have to wait for it to come back from Pomellato, since I sent it in about 10 days ago....


----------



## TropicalGal

So how much were the Nudo earrings...way back when?  Nudo rings went up from 1600 usd to 1760.  I find that as I get older...I'm wearing less jewelry...so I'm not interested in collecting personally.  But I will accept as gifts!  I am following the Oprah thing about visualizing what you want and getting it!  LOL  As I said, I'm happily divorced...and not looking to marry ever again...but wouldn't mind a companion who loved buying me jewelry.  LOL.  But serious too!  My goal right now is to get my kids through college...so I think my Pomellato days are over for awhile...and to travel.  But I do want to hear about your purchases and what you try on...because...you never know.  Maybe my blog will get published and I'll have to buy myself a publishing present!


----------



## Aimee3

Sorry to not have posted/answered sooner, but when I tried the site was down for emergency maintenance (TPF).  
The Harem charms were different from what I expected when I first saw them, and you definitely would need 2, plus I don't think they would look nice with the big links Victoria.  Lately, I've been having second thoughts on having bought the big links over the smaller linked Victoria.  However, at the time (and I did try on both, but separately!) I thought the larger link one was more unusual and unique.  However, I think you can probably do more looks with the smaller link one, and certainly dangle a wider variety of charms from the smaller link one. 
Putting 2 kids at the same time thru college is definitely quite a ton of money but if you wear your Pomellato when you visit them you will surely be admired, which can't hurt!
I'd love to see the Eva with brown diamonds as well.  I hope they don't take forever to fix it for you!

Hope everyone had a happy mother's day!


----------



## duna

*TropicalGal,* I can't remember exactly how much the earings cost, but I vaguely remember they were around 1000 euros each, now they're about 1180 euros (again,  I can't remember exactly), so they haven't gone up enormously! I'm pretty sure that one Nudo earing has the same price as one ring...... 

I searched the Internet yesterday for a pic of the Eva gold and diamond ring, and I found NOTHING which is rather amazing....I have a pic in an old catalogue (2006) but I have no way of posting it....


----------



## TropicalGal

Aimee -- I was feeling the same way you were about the large link Victoria.  When I first went in to look at Pomellato necklaces, the small links seemed too small.  I wanted more of a statement piece.  The large link Victoria is both a statement piece for dress up, but also, casual enough to wear daily.  But then I realized I wanted a "traveling" necklace...because I didn't feel comfortable traveling with the large links.  I didn't think I would buy the small links, because I thought I would get something different.  But then, it just seemed perfect to go along with the large links I already owned.  And now, it has given new life to the large links.  Because again, I can wear them both for casual, or for dress up.  But to my surprise, I'm finding I'm loving the small links even more.  Without a charm, with one or two charms.  It's all working for me.  So I totally understand you.


----------



## TropicalGal

By the way, I do think just one Harem charm works...to dangle at the end.  Or in the middle of the necklace depending on where you hook it.  I've seen necklaces with one Harem.  Also, you can mix and match your charms -- don't need two of the same thing.  Pomellato is just so d*** expensive that it really hurts to make a purchase mistake.  That's why you should take your time and not get obsessed.


----------



## TropicalGal

bump


----------



## Aimee3

Well, I finally got to see some of the new Pomellato pieces but for maybe only a minute.  (I was rushing thru Bergdorfs but carrying a huge heavy bag plus my handbag, I was overheated, but I didn't want to go home, drop my stuff and go back out, even though I had planned to go to the boutique later in the day.)  So, I was relieved to see that Bergdorfs had two small cases of Pomellato, so I tried on the new pale green nudo and the pale amethyst (called Rose de France) and realized that while I like those colors, they do nothing for my fingers since they almost blend into my skin color.  I prefer a more saturated stone.  So, I can cross those off my list...however those of you with tan hands will probably love them!  I didn't try anything else on only because my daughter was with me and I had just gotten VC&A for Mother's Day, so I didn't need to hear "how many necklaces do you have?" kind of thing, KWIM?  I did see the small link Victoria and it looked beautiful.  They had the new white carved ivory pendant (I think that's what it is) but it didn't appeal to me in the case.  The serpent is starting to grow on me, but they showed it with the small link Victoria, so I'm not sure how it looks on the large link one.  I didn't see any Harem charms.  TropicalGal, did you mean you've seen one Harem charm on the large or small link Victoria?  I guess I will still have to make the trip to the boutique to check out the necklaces in more detail, but I'll have to go solo!


----------



## TropicalGal

Hi, I loved living vicariously your dash through Bergdorf's!!! With daugher in tow.  What VC&A did you get for Mother's Day?  You have a generous hub!  I tried the Harem ball with the small link Victoria. It just wasn't "me." But I love it.  I must say, I'm wearing my small link Victoria every day.  I thought I would wear the large one every day...but no...it is the small one.  I hope I don't tire of the black tooth Jet charm...  So  hard for me to justify spending on Pomellato right now...because I'm recently divorced and sending a kit to college on my own.  So, must take care of priorities.  But at least I'll look and FEEL chic when I deliver my kid to college and pay the bills!  I won't "feel" poor!  If you know what I mean!
When you go to the Pomellato boutique, tell Josephine, the manager, that you are a friend of Elizabeth -- that's me!


----------



## Aimee3

I got the VC&A white MOP 10 motif necklace.  I liked the look of the 10 motif and the 20 motif one worn together, but it was so expensive! LOL.  My husband was not going to buy me both the 10 motif and the 20 motif
although I do see women wearing those almost every day!

Today, I decided I'd wear the Nudo rings on my left hand even though they were a little bit too loose, and I finally saw the PINK in the pink gold!  That's because near a yellow gold watch, the pink comes out.  When I wear the rings on my right hand, the watch is on my left hand and it's not noticeable that the golds are different!  So, it's a good thing that I got them to wear on my right hand afterall.  

TropicalGal, my husband doesn't know I have the Nudo rings.  When we went to get the Victoria necklace, I called them to warm them not to say anything!  Not too long ago, we were in Saks for him (we rarely shop together) and we were walking through the women's departments and several SA's greeted me by name and he was like "They know you too well.  You spend way too much time/money here."  It was like something out of a movie...I had my back to my husband and was mouthing and miming to the SA's that I'd call them later in the day and they could tell me whatever it was they wanted to show me without him!


----------



## TropicalGal

^^^Well, the hub not knowing...that's a tough one.  I am divorced, so I don't have that prob anymore.  But still, to have to hide your interest or your purchases is a tough decision that somehow erodes your self esteem.  I always bought my own jewelry anyway.  Now the "problem" is I really must stop buying _everything_...because I see what I spend in terms of, "OMG, that could have been a vacation."  My last foray into Pomellato cost me $8175.  That's almost a semester's tuition...if you get my drift.  I wear my Nudo rings on either hand.  In Europe, wedding rings are worn on the right hand, so...these days anything goes.  I think the Nudo rings are so powerfully chic.  My Pomellato makes me feel powerful...  I can be wearing jeans and a white shirt and with my Victoria necklace...I feel empowered.  It is more than a look, it really is a feeling for the wearer.  I never would have imagined that before.  Anything you're interested in these days...?


----------



## duna

*TropicalGal,* I just wanted to say that I've read your blogspot and I love it!!! I'm the mother of 4 and grandmother of 3, and a 4th arriving in September! And even though my kids are grown up (the youngest is 21) I love to read about motherhood and learn new tips!!! Well done!

Sorry, :back2topic:

I must check out the Victoria necklace, it sound gorgeous!


----------



## TropicalGal

^^^Thanks Duna!  You are so sweet!  Wow, you have a lovely family!   Do feel free to leave comments on the blog and to pass along the web address to your friends.  I'm trying to get it published...so need all the "hits" I can get.

Am loving my jewelry.  Maybe if I sell "The Portable Mother" I'll be able to gift myself a piece of Pomellato!  Now there's an idea!  

Do let us know what you think of the Victoria necklaces!


----------



## TropicalGal

I am writing to bump this thread.  I am amazed there are so few Pomellato lovers on tpf.  Goes to show how exclusive a brand we few ladies love!  Most people have never heard of Pomellato...and those that do, well, we give each other knowing looks.


----------



## Milena

Hi all, Ive enjoyed listening in on the Pomellato talk. Congrats TropicalGal and Duna with your purchases- I cant wait to see pics! 

I would love to hear about the different ways you can wear the Victoria necklace. It sounds so versatile. And I'm intrigued by the possibility of wearing the large link with small link chain- that sounds lovely. What is the pricing like for the small link necklace? Is it featured on the Pomellato site? I don't think I've seen pics before...


----------



## TropicalGal

The Victoria necklace can be worn as a choker, as a "Y", or as a regular necklace.  The small links cost more than the large links!  The small links Victoria are about $5500, and the large links, before the price increase were in the $4800 range.  The small Victoria links are on the website.


----------



## Milena

Thanks for the info! The Victoria's are beyond my price range for the moment I'm afraid, but I can dream...  I&#8217;m trying to save up for a Luna ring (or perhaps a second Nudo!) but willl certainly go look at the necklaces in the boutique sometime. I love that you can create different looks with them.

I&#8217;m usually more into vintage costume jewelry than fine jewelry, but I just adore Pomellato. They strike just the right balance between fashion and timeless beauty...I also love to look at the old ad campaigns on the site  all very lovely.


----------



## TropicalGal

I understand totally.  I buy all my own jewelry (I'm divorced), and I usually buy it to mark a moment in my life.  The large links I bought after I settled my Mother's estate.  Instead of paying myself 20% for being the executor, I bought a necklace.  Kept more $$ in the estate that way, and I was perfectly happy.  The second Victoria I bought because it is my last fling of buying anything for myself before my kids go to college and all the $$ will go there for 6 years!  So I wanted to look fab while being "broke" if you can understand my meaning!  LOL  That's my style of living!
But I think saving up is a great way to go.


----------



## TropicalGal

bump


----------



## duna

I've finally managed to take pics of my rings!!! I'm afraid they're not very good pics, my son took them, and he's NOT a very good photographer, LOL, and what's more my hand looks awful, but never mind, I hope you like the rings!!!


----------



## lulilu

Lovely Duna!!!  I have the blue topaz and amethyst Nudos and love them.


----------



## duna

Thanks Lulilu! I forgot to name them, altough most of you already know!

The ones on the left are Nudo, in Amethyst, Lemon Quartz and blue topaz. The next one is the double "Sassi" Peridot, Acquamarine, and something else (can't remember, LOL) and the last one is the "Cipria" brushed pink gold with Amethyst!


----------



## TropicalGal

Thank you SO much for posting your pix, *Duna*.  Your rings are gorgeous.  Now you have made me think about some new styles... lol! How do you decide which ones you want to wear?  How often do you switch?  Which are your faves?  Is the Sassi or Cipria heavy?  Thanks!


----------



## duna

TropicalGal said:


> Thank you SO much for posting your pix, *Duna*. Your rings are gorgeous. Now you have made me think about some new styles... lol! How do you decide which ones you want to wear? How often do you switch? Which are your faves? Is the Sassi or Cipria heavy? Thanks!


 
Thanks *TropicalGal!* I just rotate them, really, without much thinking, LOL! To be honest, my favourite is the Eva ring with the snake, which is at the moment being fixed at Pomellato, so I couldn't take a pic (I will as soon as it gets back!)  The Cipria is not heavy at all, while the Sassi is a bit heavier, since the back of the ring is thick solid gold. But they're all very comfortable, even the wide bands, once you get used to them!


----------



## TropicalGal

Well darn *Duna*...you've given me some new rings to think about!  And here I thought I was all done...  I may look at a "large" stone ring.  

I have big fingers, though, so they have to make to order for me.  My fingers swell in the tropics...  When I sell my blog...THEN I'll treat myself to some Pomellato!  Anyway, thanks again for the GREAT pix!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Duna - *The colors of your Nudo rings are fantastic! Great choices!


----------



## duna

bump!


----------



## TropicalGal

I agree Duna...bump!  Incredible that in this huge PF, there are hardly any ladies into Pomellato.  We are truly an exclusive club.  They haven't even heard of Pomellato.  How special are we?


----------



## lulilu

I love it -- I just can't afford to buy pieces frequently.  I have two nudo rings.  I'd love a bracelet, but maybe one day....


----------



## duna

I think that, although Pomellato started about 40 years ago, it was only an Italian "thing"...I remember that the only flagship store was in Milan; in the rest of the country, some jewelers were also Pomellato retailers, but had also other brands....It's not even 10 years that they have opened other flagship stores here in Italy, and more recently still, they have opened stores in other countries. So I think that it's still not very well known! I like it this way really, it's always nice to have things that you don't see everyone wearing, KWIM?

I think my next splurge will be another pair of Nudo earings, but I'm not sure which colour!  I would also really like the Victoria small necklace, like TropicalGal has......We'll see, I'm on a spending ban until the Autumn, so.....


----------



## TropicalGal

I agree -- it is very new in the U.S. to have a shop on Mad Ave.  Before, you could get a few pieces at Bergdorfs...and maybe a few other retailers.  

I must say Duna, I'm wearing the small Victoria necklace every day.  I change the charms.  And sometimes, I wear it just alone, like the SA's in the Mad Ave. shop do.  I also mix it with the large Victoria.  I will have to wait to sell my blog or find a man who wants to buy me Pomellato.  I've bought all my own Pomellato...and it's time for me to let a man treat me!  You have me interested in a new ring Duna!  Or...some earrings.  But they would have to be light.  I don't like heavy earrings.  Do they have any small, nice gem earrings, or small gold ones?  

I used to like H. Stern, by the way.  But their jewelry styles just went wacky!


----------



## Aimee3

Tropicalgal please post pics of how you are wearing the big and "little" Victoria together.  I'd love to see this and I don't know when I will get to the boutique.  We must like very similar types of jewelry.  H Stern got me
started on colored gems when they used to always advertise those "rainbow" bracelets.  I got one as a birthday present a really long time ago and I still think it's special.  Other jewelers have made them, but to me the H Stern ones look so much better.  Would you wear the rainbow bracelet with the nudo rings, and if so, on the same hand?  I wonder if that would be over kill?  I follow my own silly rule of no more than one colored stone item (1 - 3 Nudo rings only counts as one item since they are all on the same finger, LOL) at a time, so if I'm wearing the rings, then no colored stone bracelet, necklace or earrings.  What do you think?


----------



## TropicalGal

^^^^I'm not familiar with these rainbow bracelets you refer to -- I'd love to see them.  I am a minimalist...so I tend not to pile on the jewels.  However, the Italians and French overdo it and it looks fab.  Depends on the outfit.  Will try to post pix of the two Victoria necklaces together.  There are many ways to do it.  This evening I have on a black sundress and I just connected them into one long necklace -- so the look is "uneven" -- half the necklace is the small links and the other half is the large links.  You can wrap around twice intermixing the links...and also make a Y necklace out of it of course.  Great fun.


----------



## lulilu

^^^I would love to see some action photos too -- I am intrigued by the necklace.


----------



## TropicalGal

Hi Ladies -- couldn't upload direct from the computer, so can one of you savvy young technos post these pics directly?  Thanks!  Enjoy!  The large link Victoria is yellow gold; the small link Victoria is "untreated white gold."  The round charm is not Pom; my Mother bought it in Paris from a Japanese jeweler.  


http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn154/elizdunkel/IMG_0764.jpg

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn154/elizdunkel/IMG_0767.jpg

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn154/elizdunkel/IMG_0770.jpg


----------



## mlbags

TropicalGal said:


> Hi Ladies -- couldn't upload direct from the computer, so can one of you savvy young technos post these pics directly? Thanks! Enjoy! The large link Victoria is yellow gold; the small link Victoria is "untreated white gold." The round charm is not Pom; my Mother bought it in Paris from a Japanese jeweler.
> 
> 
> http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn154/elizdunkel/IMG_0764.jpg
> 
> http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn154/elizdunkel/IMG_0767.jpg
> 
> http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn154/elizdunkel/IMG_0770.jpg


 
OK, here are *TropicalGal*'s pics:


----------



## TropicalGal

^^^^Thank you Mlbags!  So nice of you!


----------



## lulilu

Beautiful!!  Thanks for the photos!


----------



## TropicalGal

Sorry that the stunning color of the gold doesn't come out...


----------



## Milena

Thanks so much for posting these. I love, love the look of the 2 necklaces combined- stunning!


----------



## TropicalGal

pictures a few posts back ladies... bump


----------



## duna

*TG,* I love those necklaces!!! I don't wear them much, but I could really see myself with the smaller link one with the black charm: LOVELY!!! 

Pomellato has called me to say that my Eva ring is back! So expect pics soon!!!!


----------



## TropicalGal

Happy News Duna!  
Yesterday I wore both my  Victoria necklaces, as two separate necklaces just piling them on...and it looked great.  Chunky,and indescribably great with my jeans and a white shirt.  I love this look!  Am getting lots of mileage out of these Victorias.  The big link is just so sculptural, and the small link is so luscious...


----------



## flower

Hi ladies,I am reading your thread with interest for a while.I am also a pom lover and I started to buy a nudo ring.A very dark red , then  I bought a green one .Now I am thinking of buying another one.Could you give me some advice for the color? I was thinking of purple or orange. What do you think?


----------



## TropicalGal

Hi Flower!  You have red and green....orange would be very rich and contrasting.  The purple would be close to the red?  I think you should try them and see how they look.  I know that sounds obvious...but it is really hard.  Can you post of pic of your red and green rings so we can see.  Is your green a lemon quartz?


----------



## TropicalGal

Ladies, here's a nice modeling pic of my nudos, modeled by my daughter.  Enjoy!
http://forum.purseblog.com/belen-echandia/pics-matte-white-clutch-me-309885.html


----------



## duna

TG, your daughter is adorable! How old is she? Those rings look lovely on her, I bet she's glad you both have the same finger size, LOL!!!


----------



## flower

Hi,I think the color is lemon quartz . It looks the same as yours.Maybe you are ringht an purple match to much with the red.It nicer when they are complete different.


----------



## TropicalGal

duna said:


> TG, your daughter is adorable! How old is she? Those rings look lovely on her, I bet she's glad you both have the same finger size, LOL!!!


 
Hi Duna.  Thanks.  She's 16.  She knows that everytime I buy jewelry (not that often, mind you!) that it is "hers."  In the long and distant future...


----------



## Aimee3

My computer has been dying, and while I've been able to sometimes log onto this thread, each time I've tried to post, my posts never showed up.
Now I'm on my new computer (not totally set up) and I'm hoping I can post as I feel like my absence might have come off as rude.
TropicalGal, love love the Victorias together.  Is "little" Victoria in white gold or pink?  So glad you were able to post pictures!  Does "little" Victoria come with the "hooks" so you could attach the charms or did you have to buy them in addition?  Your Mom's charm looks perfect with the Victorias.  What luck!!!  
Duna, I think you ought to tell the people at Pomellato that your name is Duna and maybe they'll throw in a Duna piece when you pick up your Eva ring.  If that works, I'm going to run in and tell them my name is Victoria!  
Love hearing and seeing everyone's Pomellato.


----------



## TropicalGal

Aimee3 said:


> TropicalGal, love love the Victorias together. Is "little" Victoria in white gold or pink? So glad you were able to post pictures! Does "little" Victoria come with the "hooks" so you could attach the charms or did you have to buy them in addition? Your Mom's charm looks perfect with the Victorias. What luck!!!
> Duna, I think you ought to tell the people at Pomellato that your name is Duna and maybe they'll throw in a Duna piece when you pick up your Eva ring. If that works, I'm going to run in and tell them my name is Victoria!
> Love hearing and seeing everyone's Pomellato.


 
The little Victoria is "untreated white gold."  Josephine (Mad Ave. Store Mgr.) explained that it looks more like yellow gold and is not completely white.  The little Victoria comes with hooks on both sides, so you can clip in a variety of ways, to other necklaces, and put a variety of charms on, at different lengths.  

Too bad Pom is soooo expensive...because we don't have purchases to show each other all that often, do we...?  LOL   

I will have my daughter do some modeling pix of the two Victoria necklaces.


----------



## aine1313

I just noticed this thread after reading about it on the Mulberry section. Fabulous rings can they be worn daily or are they dress rings?


----------



## Aimee3

Totally agree with you there...Pomellato should lower their prices...and we could post more often.  But, I doubt in the history of the world that jewelry prices have ever dropped!
I think the Nudo rings can be daily rings as well as dressy enough for night; I'm not sure about the other styles.  I guess it depends on what you mean by daily.  I think I read somewhere that gold and semi precious stones should not be worn when swimming, (both chlorine pools or salt water) however, I always see people swimming with jewelry.  Some stones are softer than others and some (like Morganite) can lose their color when in strong sunlight.  I'm not sure how many hours/days Morganite needs in the sun before changing, but in any case, I don't think Pomellato does any pieces with Morganite!


----------



## TropicalGal

I have to say, that since I bought my Pomellato pieces, I don't look at any other jewelry...  Just doesn't interest me.  And, I don't really crave a lot of Pom...what I have has really satisfied me.  Like, I don't want any more necklaces.  I don't want any more rings.  I may think about some earrings.  But that's about it.  It sure saves me time and effort when I'm wallking down the street, and don't stop to windowshop in jewelery stores.  I guess I have reached my holy grail.  I've spent far more than I ever thought I would on Pom and that's it for me!  Believe me, every single purchase HURT LIKE HELL.  But it was worth it.


----------



## duna

^^^ITA! I'm not a jewelry person, I don't like to pile stuff on: if I wear rings I don't wear bracelets and vice versa, if I wear a necklace I don't wear earings....I just like to wear one thing at a time! But as TG says, I just don't even look at other jewelry since I discovered Pom, and even with them, to be honest, I don't like a lot of their stuff. But I'd rather have few pieces that I love to bits and use all the time....

I laughed too when the "Duna" line came out! Pity I don't like it much, or I would have got a piece straight away!!

Anyway, I think I'm done for now; I'll be getting a pair of Nudo earings, but not right now. Also I love TG's Victoria necklace, and I also like the new Capri rings (the ones with the 3 stones) and also the Capri necklace.... Some day.....


----------



## Aimee3

I love to look and try on jewelry (even better when someone's buying it for me, LOL).
I've always loved colored stones and it seems that there are so many amazing jewelry designers out there now, doing fabulous pieces, that it's hard to turn a blind eye.  I have noticed though that sometimes the stones'colors just don't live up to the vividness in the magazine ads, although Pomellato comes pretty close.


----------



## TropicalGal

I don't pile on the jewelry...and the problem is that if I wear the Victoria necklace...what earrings would I wear?  Victoria necklace, plus Nudo rings plus earrings?  Seems a bit much for my style.  I would wear the earrings, but no necklace.  Or the Necklace and no earrings.  Or maybe the earrings and the rings... 
Tell me what you do Pom gals.  Do you wear it all?


----------



## Aimee3

Totally agree TG.  I don't go for the matchy matchy look, yet somehow the ads where the model is wearing it all and then some, manage to look terrific.  I never wear a necklace and earrings together...I don't want them to match yet they still need to "go" with each other, and other than a simple pearl or diamond stud, everything else looks like too much when paired with a necklace, at least on me.  I have small lobes and long hair, so earrings barely show up on me...why bother?  Yet, I have one friend who always makes a comment about my not wearing earrings!


----------



## mishaagui

Hi! anyone know how much these earrings are?  I saw it in a store near me & loved them but they were selling it for an equivalent price of around $6000++!! I know Pomellato is expensive but never thought it would be that expensive (for such simple design). Does it really cost that much or are they overpriced?

Would appreciate to hear from all of you.
TIA


----------



## TropicalGal

That sounds about right for Pomellato.  Sorry...it is THAT expensive.


----------



## Buttery

I love the look of this ring and I am totally obsessed...







It looks like it would be comfortable to wear everyday. Has anyone tried this one on? Also, does anyone know the price range of it? 

I wear a lot of blue but strangely, I'm more drawn to the red and the green in this case. I thought I wanted the Nudo, but the Sassi seems more me.


----------



## mishaagui

TropicalGal said:


> That sounds about right for Pomellato.  Sorry...it is THAT expensive.



Oh wow!!! Have to go on a major ban & save up for these! Thanks for your reply


----------



## Buttery

mishaagui, those are so pretty.


----------



## lulilu

Love the sassy -- is that a new style?


----------



## Buttery

lulilu said:


> Love the sassy -- is that a new style?


 
I'm not sure of when it came out. I received Pomellato's most recent catalog today (I am like a kid looking through a toy catalog  ) and I don't see Sassi anywhere...I only see it on the website. 

And OMG...the Veleno rings... So pretty. My husband is laughing at me because I can't stop looking at them in the catalog.:shame:


----------



## lulilu

The sassy is definitely not in my catalog.


----------



## Buttery

I found out the prices for the three Sassi rings...

Pink tourmaline- $2410
Peridot- $2265
Blue topaz- $2135


----------



## TropicalGal

They are lovely!


----------



## veggiegrlnc

this thread is awesome.  i am currently obsessing over the pomellato jewelry.  does anyone know of a retailer in the southeast?  preferably between virginia and georgia?

Dying for a baby ring!


----------



## TropicalGal

^^^I think if you call the Madison Ave. store (New York City) they would be able to tell you about retailers in your area.  Although...Pom dealers are few and far between.  I have to wait until I have a trip to Manhattan when I want to buy.  

Nice to see this thread back up. Anyone buy any new Pom lately?


----------



## evekitti

I'm lusting after the Tubular ring. It's about US$5,700 in my country. I'm wondering if that's too much to pay for 'costume' jewellery, though it's pure gold, with a sprinkling of diamonds. Too excessive?


----------



## veggiegrlnc

^^ how often do you plan on wearing it?  do you have a daughter or daughter in law that you may want to give it to later on in life??

I guess determining if its too excessive means that you would have to determine if you can afford it with your income.  and after you spend the money, if you will be happy with your purchase!

anyone know how much a baby ring is?  does it depend on the center stone?  i went to Tiffany today and tried on a peridot small sugar stack, i wonder how the nudo ring would look on my finger............


----------



## veggiegrlnc

update!!  woo hoo, the website says there is one in my hometown of charlotte,  yay!


----------



## TropicalGal

^^^^I'm impressed.  I never would have thought a store in Charlotte.  Must be a dealer?  What shop is it?  Great news for you!


----------



## veggiegrlnc

The store is called Capitol Jeweler in Phillips Place.  Yeah I'm suprised too, but I did read a while ago that Charlotte has one of the highest amounts of millionaires per capita.  We have quite a few high-end stores in our Southpark Mall.

I'm going to check it out this coming up weekend.  I'm going to call them first to check and see what they have in stock.


----------



## TropicalGal

^^^^Oooh do let us know every little thing about your experience there!  What they have, what you like, what you buy....!


----------



## Aimee3

Just saw that this thread was resurrected!  IIRC, the baby rings are only sold in Pomellato boutiques...so even if a retailer carries Pomellato, they won't have the baby rings.


----------



## duna

evekitti said:


> I'm lusting after the Tubular ring. It's about US$5,700 in my country. I'm wondering if that's too much to pay for 'costume' jewellery, though it's pure gold, with a sprinkling of diamonds. Too excessive?


 
I'm glad to see this thread back! 

Evekitti, I tried on the Tubolare ring recently (the total white gold with one diamond band) and it's fabulous!!!! I would wear it all the time, it's an easy ring to wear! I can tell you that's gone on my wish list aswell! It costs around 3500 euros here in Italy... I'm also lusting over the Capri rings, drop earings and necklace that are in the latest catalogue, I'm not sure if in green or turquoise...... 

Pomellato has become a "classic" jeweler here in Europe; they may not do "important" jewels like Bulgari or Cartier, but their popularity grows daily! So I think that if you love something, and you will wear it a lot, it's very much worth it!


----------



## duna

duna said:


> I'm glad to see this thread back!
> 
> Evekitti, I tried on the Tubolare ring recently (the total white gold with one diamond band) and it's fabulous!!!! I would wear it all the time, it's an easy ring to wear! I can tell you that's gone on my wish list aswell! It costs around 3500 euros here in Italy... I'm also lusting over the Capri rings, drop earings and necklace that are in the latest catalogue, I'm not sure if in green or turquoise......
> 
> Pomellato has become a "classic" jeweler here in Europe; they may not do "important" jewels like Bulgari or Cartier, but their popularity grows daily! So I think that if you love something, and you will wear it a lot, it's very much worth it!


 
Tropicalgal, I looove your new avatar! It reminds me of the paitings that my ex-husband's Aunt painted: she lived in Mexico City!

Oops! I wanted to edit my above post, not quote it, sorry!!!


----------



## TropicalGal

Can someone post a picture of the Tubolare ring?  Thanks!


----------



## evekitti

duna said:


> I'm glad to see this thread back!
> 
> Evekitti, I tried on the Tubolare ring recently (the total white gold with one diamond band) and it's fabulous!!!! I would wear it all the time, it's an easy ring to wear! I can tell you that's gone on my wish list aswell! It costs around 3500 euros here in Italy... I'm also lusting over the Capri rings, drop earings and necklace that are in the latest catalogue, I'm not sure if in green or turquoise......
> 
> Pomellato has become a "classic" jeweler here in Europe; they may not do "important" jewels like Bulgari or Cartier, but their popularity grows daily! So I think that if you love something, and you will wear it a lot, it's very much worth it!



Duna, The problem is I love too many things! I'd been lusting over Tiffany's diamond celebration rings and the TDF Schlumberger Vinge ring. But I was hesitant to pay so much for "non-investment" diamond pieces, knowing the mark-ups on diamonds for Tiffany's. Then I tried on Pomellato's Tubular in Yellow gold and white gold with the diamond band, and now it's on my list as well. Thing is, even if I get the Tubular ring, I know I'll want a full diamond ring like Tiffany's. But at the moment, my finances will only allow me to get one. And Pomellato is half the price of Tiffany's.

TropicalGal, here's a photo for you. It's a bit blurry - I grabbed it off an auction site. The ring comes in white gold as well.


----------



## TropicalGal

^^^Thank you for this!  What a stunning piece!  Wow.  It would look so beautiful on.  The design is classy and sumptuous.
I do have an H Stern 18 kt. gold ring that is this concept...several bands, different textures -- it is a BIG ring.  I need to lose some weight (!) so that I can wear it comfortably -- you really need slim fingers for a ring like this to look good.
Why couldn't I find it on the website?  In what collection is it?
Thanks for posting.


----------



## evekitti

TropicalGal, could you post photos of your H stern ring? Please please please!! It sure sounds pretty. I love chunky rings especially if they're of different golds and textures.

I couldn't find the Tubular ring on the website. Maybe it's from an old season? Which means I better grab it before it's discontinued!


----------



## TropicalGal

^^^It will take me awhile to post pix of the H Stern ring...new computer is coming, etc.  Gotta hook it all up.  But will do one of these days...

I haven't worn it lately because it could pass as a huge wedding band...and I'm recently divorced.  But actually, I'm too "old" to worry about stuff like that...and so, I think I'll wear it anyway!  It is very chic and BIG.


----------



## evekitti

I'm looking forward to seeing photos of your ring TropicalGal! I googled H Stern and his jewellery are awesome! Chic and big sounds very intriguing. I love big statement rings.


----------



## duna

As far as I know, the Tubolare ring is a Pomellato "classic" which means that it shouldn't be descontinued, but you won't find it in the catalogues, as they tend to put the newer things in their catalogues!


----------



## evekitti

Thanks Duna, good to know that the ring won't be discontinued any time soon. I don't have to rush to break open my piggy bank.


----------



## TropicalGal

I'd like to get a new charm for my Victoria small link necklace...but the price of the charm I want (a heart in some white stone) is over $2000 -- and that's a trip to Europe....  The economy is taking its toll on me.


----------



## PomPom

I have only just seen this thread, but am so happy to tell any Brits reading this, that there is a brand new Pomellato boutique in London. It is in Mayfair (just off Bond Street), 35 Brook Street!! Such a beautiful store, but now I want to buy everything!


----------



## duna

The new "PomPom" line has just been lauched here in Italy, I read it in the paper a couple of days ago! The article said that this line goes from about 40.000 euros to 120.000 euros....yikes!!!! I'm very curious to see it, although very much out of my price range!!!!


----------



## evekitti

Duna, the Pomellato website has many photos of the PomPom line. It's major bling bling, now wonder it costs so much!


----------



## sugarburd

how much cost the forever bow ring??


----------



## TropicalGal

Just trying to bump this thread.
Won't be buying any Pomm for quite awhile....stock portfolio is waaaay down.  For me, jewelry is not a priority at this moment.
How great that you Brits have a London Pom boutique so you can see the goods!
Anyone buying anything?
For me, I'm taking comfort in my Victoria necklaces and Luna rings...make me feel cared for in this time of great financial uncertainty.


----------



## Aimee3

TropicalGal, guess what!  I just read that Pomellato is opening a boutique either this winter 2008, or spring 2009, in the Bal Harbour Shops, Florida.  They are obviously doing very very well, even in this terrible economy.


----------



## gundula

Hi,

I am new here- 
I am a big Pomellato fan, just got my first 2 nudos in Lemonquartz and Citrine.
My question is , how much is the simple gold ring of pomellato,- i do not know if it is even anymore made..but i just found one on ebay and i want to compare the retail price..
thank you very much and best regards
gundula


----------



## Polaremil

I've been totally MIA from this thread, great that it's still alive! Does anyone know the price for the Iceberg ring in wg/ diamonds/ aquamarine? TIA


----------



## duna

I enquired a few years ago at Pomellato for the price of the white gold "Iceberg" ring, and if I remember correctly it was over 6000 euros.....


----------



## iSpot

Just to inform: I bought the Victoria ring with black onyx and was +- 2500 (after some discount) 1 month ago


----------



## Polaremil

duna said:


> I enquired a few years ago at Pomellato for the price of the white gold "Iceberg" ring, and if I remember correctly it was over 6000 euros.....


 

Sigh, didn't expect it to be that expensive. Thanks for your help *Duna*.


----------



## evekitti

Bumping this thead...

Has anyone bought any pieces from Pomellato lately? I visited the boutique yesterday and I'm still aching for the Tubular ring. I shouldn't have stepped in! Sigh.....


----------



## Catherinerigide

I am looking for the Pomellato Duna Ring. Does anyone know where I could buy one at less than retail price. I would happily buy it second or third hand.  Ebay did have one recently, but I couldn't come to a mutually agreeable price with the seller.

Cheers - Pomalleto-less in Canada


----------



## flower

hi,does anybody know if the prices for a nudo ring will be increased in europe?


----------



## circoit

Catherine - I found a site with slightly discounted Pomellato pieces: 

http://www.cachetcollections.com/system/scripts/results_big.cgi?product=AA11006OY&category=

Also, on the French version of ebay I found a jeweler who makes nudo-like rings and earrings. Here are some pics that she had sent me of her work. The price she quoted for the rings was 269 euros and 399 euros for the earrings (you can choose white gold, yellow gold or rose gold):

If you are interested, I can send you her e-mail address and ebay ID, and I apologize to anyone if you think that this info shouldn't be posted in here because it is not pomellato, but rather something of a copy.


----------



## Catherinerigide

Thank you for this information.  I will contact the Cachet Collection people.


----------



## sydneyk

Circoit, can you send me the id french ebay seller you mentioned above?  Tks!


----------



## dodobabes

Circoit please send me the id of the french ebay seller too. Thks!


----------



## Sigrid1509

Is there someone to help me with my new Pomellato purchase?
I would like to buy a new Pomellato ring and I'm doubting between a Cipria Amethyst and a Victoria ring in the oval shape with the black stone.
Does anyone know both rings..?


----------



## pomellete

Catherine,
Had you contacted/purchased from cachetcollections?
I contacted them lately regarding a Sabbia ring with the round disk with blue sapphires, and they gave me a very, very good price i thought.
Wanted to see whether there are other people who have experience doing business with them.


----------



## goodcupoftea

i actually know both rings but find oval Victoria jet ring much more elegant and edgy. I have Victoria oval ring and i LOVE it!


----------



## goodcupoftea

hi everybody, who loves Pomellato... I love this designer but find him too expensive. I have Victoria huge links necklace and Victoria oval jet ring, Eva earrings, Harem Set - ring and pendant...etc--- I LOVE Pomellato...


----------



## Victoria1

Hi!
goodcupoftea,please, show  Eva earrings


----------



## Sigrid1509

Thanks!
I made my mind up and I'm going to buy the Victoria (oval) ring! It is indeed more edgy.

Pomellete, you should buy the Sabbia ring! I have the one with brown diamonds it matches very nice with the Baby earrings I have with Iolite stone and brown diamonds.


----------



## Sigrid1509

xxx


----------



## pomellete

xxx


----------



## lulilu

me too


----------



## Sigrid1509

XXX
not allowed


----------



## duna

Sigrid1509 said:


> Is there someone to help me with my new Pomellato purchase?
> I would like to buy a new Pomellato ring and I'm doubting between a Cipria Amethyst and a Victoria ring in the oval shape with the black stone.
> Does anyone know both rings..?


 
I have the Cirpia Amethyst ring, but now I wish I'd bought the Victoria; the Cipria is a bit small....I also think the Victoria is more edgy!


----------



## Sigrid1509

Hi Pomellato lovers,

Below is the xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyeve

evekitti said:


> Bumping this thead...
> 
> Has anyone bought any pieces from Pomellato lately? I visited the boutique yesterday and I'm still aching for the Tubular ring. I shouldn't have stepped in! Sigh.....


i have one listed in ebay uk if you still interesred.


----------



## babyeve

Catherinerigide said:


> I am looking for the Pomellato Duna Ring. Does anyone know where I could buy one at less than retail price. I would happily buy it second or third hand.  Ebay did have one recently, but I couldn't come to a mutually agreeable price with the seller.
> 
> Cheers - Pomalleto-less in Canada


i have one listed at ebay uk if you are interested


----------



## babyeve

evekitti said:


> Bumping this thead...
> 
> Has anyone bought any pieces from Pomellato lately? I visited the boutique yesterday and I'm still aching for the Tubular ring. I shouldn't have stepped in! Sigh.....


ignore my previous reply.is not for you .sorry


----------



## girl_next_door

Anyone familiar with Dodo? I'm from Singapore, so this is not a brand known to me. 

I took a peak at my Xmas present from my bf, and saw a Dodo bracelet that look like this (but only have 1 starfish). Anyone familar with this, and can share a bit more info on it, wtih me? 

Thanks!


----------



## Monica

I've so enjoyed the action pics with the nudo rings. Could your perhaps post some more? And share more experiences on wearing 3 rings? I would like to buy the chocolate brown-, orange brown- and light green stone in rose gold. It's on my list for 2010.


----------



## SaskiaS

hey monica, do you by any chance know the current price price for the nudo ring ? any maybe also the earings?


----------



## Monica

SaskiaS said:


> hey monica, do you by any chance know the current price price for the nudo ring ? any maybe also the earings?



don't know about the earrings SaskiaS, but the rings are about 1435 or 1495 euro a piece. Bright red and green are 3300 euro a piece for the rings


----------



## SaskiaS

thank you. How come are the red and the green so much more expensive?

Do u know about the prices for the baby rings?


----------



## Monica

SaskiaS said:


> thank you. How come are the red and the green so much more expensive?
> 
> Do u know about the prices for the baby rings?



according to the store the green and red stones are quite rare. Don't know about the prices for baby rings. Do you have a Pomellato store in your country? You could perhaps call them to learn more about the prices. Good luck!


----------



## danielNYC

Can someone tell me retail prices for these items? Also, do people pay retail or would you expect some sort of discount? Thanks!


----------



## kittycarlyle

Hello, I'm very new to this site and would like to have the french jeweler information who makes the Pomellato Nudo-like rings.  Many thanks!


----------



## evekitti

kittycarlyle said:


> Hello, I'm very new to this site and would like to have the french jeweler information who makes the Pomellato Nudo-like rings.  Many thanks!



Try Adelline, 54 Rue Jacob in the 6ème Arrondisement, St Germain des Près.


----------



## shoes319

Does anyone know the current price for the baby ring??  Is that the smallest/least expensive?  These are lovely.....


----------



## lulilu

the nudo may be less expensive


----------



## Leah

shoes319 said:


> Does anyone know the current price for the baby ring??  Is that the smallest/least expensive?  These are lovely.....



I believe the baby rings start at about USD 2,600.


----------



## shoes319

Thanks -- I think I do like the nudo better actually - the size of the stone looks lovely -- this is def back on my wish list!


----------



## lulilu

I like the nudo best myself.


----------



## Sarine

Circoit could you please email me the french jeweller's contact? Thanks!


----------



## militarywife01

I was given a Pomellato Lucciole 18kt yellow gold ring with 6 diamonds spaced evenly around the band. I don't know much more about it, other than my mother purchased it in Germany at a very nice jewelry store. Can anyone possibly give me some more info about these rings, about the designer, possible value of the piece, and where Pomellato may originate from? Thanks in advance!


----------



## wwreyn

hi, plse can you email me the ebay pomellato copy in France on ebay.fr? thanks in advance!


----------



## wwreyn

plse can you send me the ID of the french Ebay jeweler?


----------



## wwreyn

plse can you send me the ID of the french Ebay jeweler?


----------



## wwreyn

circoit, I would like to  buy the pomellato replica from the french ebay jeweler, plse mail me the ID / email address, many thanks in advance!


----------



## wwreyn

since, I need to post 5 messages to active my PM, here is my request again 
plse can you send me the ID of the french Ebay jeweler?


----------



## Candice0985

wwreyn- hopefully you have gotten ahold of circoit, is this jeweller someone who makes designs "inspired" pomellato?
and If you can PM now I suggest private msging her to get her attention faster.


----------



## wwreyn

Dear Circoit, plse send me the ebay ID of the French jeweler?,
or contact details? thanks in advance!


----------



## rina888

Hi Catherine,
Could you please let me know the contact ebay ID/email for the nudo-like rings seller?
I would be desperated to know.....
Thank you very much in advance!




circoit said:


> Catherine - I found a site with slightly discounted Pomellato pieces:
> 
> http://www.cachetcollections.com/system/scripts/results_big.cgi?product=AA11006OY&category=
> 
> Also, on the French version of ebay I found a jeweler who makes nudo-like rings and earrings. Here are some pics that she had sent me of her work. The price she quoted for the rings was 269 euros and 399 euros for the earrings (you can choose white gold, yellow gold or rose gold):
> 
> If you are interested, I can send you her e-mail address and ebay ID, and I apologize to anyone if you think that this info shouldn't be posted in here because it is not pomellato, but rather something of a copy.


----------



## Cannes

Hi. I'm officially addicted.
I am a minimalist when it comes to jewelry. I simply wear my solitaire diamond necklace and my channel set diamond wedding ring. Over the last few years, I've lost some weight and my ring slides off my finger so easily that I've nearly lost it a few times. So, my husband had recently begun discussing looking for a replacement for it, but everything I was seeing looked generic and boring. 

A few days ago, I walked past a Pomellato store in Chicago. I wasn't familiar with them and their cases were empty since they were closed. I ran home, checked out the website and immediately fell in love. 

My husband and I went in to look at rings today. I was pretty sure they would be more than I was wanting to spend. I started with the Nudo. Loved them! But I'm not as careful as I should be with my hands and feel I wouldn't be able to wear them everyday. Same with the Baby. Gorgeous, but not for me. 

I then asked to try on the Lucciolle (rose gold, 12 & 6 diamonds) and the m'ama non m'ama rings. I began playing around with the combinations and immediately my heart began to flutter. I am the most indecisive person ever, but had no problems deciding that I was going to commit to a Pomellato ring(s). To my surprise, my husband thought they were gorgeous too and was encouraging me to just do it. 

In the end, I chose the twelve diamond Lucciole rose gold and the m'ama non m'ama with Blue Topaz. They look gorgeous together and in the future, I plan to add another m'ama in peridot and pink tourmaline. 

So, in one day, I've gone from a jewelry minimalist to a lifetime collector of Pomellato who cannot wait to add her third piece.


----------



## Candice0985

Cannes said:


> Hi. I'm officially addicted.
> I am a minimalist when it comes to jewelry. I simply wear my solitaire diamond necklace and my channel set diamond wedding ring. Over the last few years, I've lost some weight and my ring slides off my finger so easily that I've nearly lost it a few times. So, my husband had recently begun discussing looking for a replacement for it, but everything I was seeing looked generic and boring.
> 
> A few days ago, I walked past a Pomellato store in Chicago. I wasn't familiar with them and their cases were empty since they were closed. I ran home, checked out the website and immediately fell in love.
> 
> My husband and I went in to look at rings today. I was pretty sure they would be more than I was wanting to spend. I started with the Nudo. Loved them! But I'm not as careful as I should be with my hands and feel I wouldn't be able to wear them everyday. Same with the Baby. Gorgeous, but not for me.
> 
> I then asked to try on the Lucciolle (rose gold, 12 & 6 diamonds) and the m'ama non m'ama rings. I began playing around with the combinations and immediately my heart began to flutter. I am the most indecisive person ever, but had no problems deciding that I was going to commit to a Pomellato ring(s). To my surprise, my husband thought they were gorgeous too and was encouraging me to just do it.
> 
> In the end, I chose the twelve diamond Lucciole rose gold and the m'ama non m'ama with Blue Topaz. They look gorgeous together and in the future, I plan to add another m'ama in peridot and pink tourmaline.
> 
> So, in one day, I've gone from a jewelry minimalist to a lifetime collector of Pomellato who cannot wait to add her third piece.


 yay the pomellato thread is back! welcome to the club  I love pomellato jewellery its so colourful and gorgeous! I only own one piece its the phrenite veleno ring but I always get compliments on the way the light rolls around in the phrenite.
I would love to see pictures of your new pieces!
here's my ring


----------



## Cannes

Candice0985 said:


> yay the pomellato thread is back! welcome to the club  I love pomellato jewellery its so colourful and gorgeous! I only own one piece its the phrenite veleno ring but I always get compliments on the way the light rolls around in the phrenite.
> I would love to see pictures of your new pieces!


 
Thank you, Candice! Your ring is gorgeous!! 
I can't stop looking down at my hand today and I only have my m'ama ring on. My Lucciole should arrive by Tuesday. They didn't have my size(50) so it's being brought in from NY. As soon as I have both peices, I promise I will post a photo. 

I've read through this thread and now want the Ludo, too! At least two of them! I might just have to rob a bank to support this love.


----------



## WatchGrrl

Another Pomellato fan here   I just have this one piece that I got a while ago; I don't think I've worn it in over a year, but now that I've read this thread it's making me want to get it out again.


----------



## Candice0985

Cannes said:


> Thank you, Candice! Your ring is gorgeous!!
> I can't stop looking down at my hand today and I only have my m'ama ring on. My Lucciole should arrive by Tuesday. They didn't have my size(50) so it's being brought in from NY. As soon as I have both peices, I promise I will post a photo.
> 
> I've read through this thread and now want the Ludo, too! At least two of them! I might just have to rob a bank to support this love.


haha I cant wait to see pics! and i wont tell anyone what your capable of for your love of  Pomellato:ninja: LOL


----------



## Cannes

Your necklace is gorgeous, Watchgrrl!! 

I decided to post a few pics of my m'ama non m'ama ring alone since I haven't seen any pics of them on TPF. I'll post more when I have my Lucciole next week.


----------



## Candice0985

WatchGrrl said:


> Another Pomellato fan here   I just have this one piece that I got a while ago; I don't think I've worn it in over a year, but now that I've read this thread it's making me want to get it out again.


wow gorgeous necklace!! it looks like a statement piece, what does it look like on?


----------



## Candice0985

Cannes, I love your ring! is the cabochon completely circular all the way around?


----------



## WatchGrrl

@Cannes: Thanks.  I love your ring!
@Candice0985: I love your ring as well!  The necklace is fairly statement-y - the pendant is not huge at 40x20mm, but I'm ~110 pounds so most normal size pieces are statement-y on me, lol   I'll take a model picture once I get it out of the bank box again.


----------



## Cannes

Candice- It's not round all the way around. I'll try to get a detailed picture of it. In the meantime, here is a picture with my Lucciole.


----------



## Candice0985

its hard to tell because of the way the cabochon plays with the light, but it does look like the band is put in the middle of the cabochon!
btw- love those rings together!!


----------



## shoes319

Absolutely gorgeous!!  I have 2 nudo rings and want the band next with a few diamonds (can't recall the name - think it had less than yours) -- what was the price of your band if you don't mind?  I'm recalling about 800 for the one I was wanting....love the combo!



Cannes said:


> Candice- It's not round all the way around. I'll try to get a detailed picture of it. In the meantime, here is a picture with my Lucciole.


----------



## Cannes

Thank you, Shoes!

My band was $1800. It has 12 diamonds. The one with 6 diamonds was half the price, $900. I almost went with that one but decided on the 12 simply because I plan on wearing it on it's own sometimes. I'm a bit afraid of the durability of my blue topaz ring for everyday wear.


----------



## shoes319

Thanks Cannes!  I can only say my nudo rings are very very durable - wear both almost every day working (in and out of files, etc.) - in the shower, only take them off for boxing at the gym and gardening really!  They are great!


----------



## Cannes

That's very good to know, Shoes. I've been a bit nervous since my SA told me that I shouldn't wear it when I wash my hands due to mineral build up. It's the first time I have ever heard of that possibility.


----------



## shoes319

Yikes!  That is not good to hear...I will ask next time I speak with my SA...


----------



## Greentea

Bump for Pomellato fans - anyone get anything new lately?

I'm seriously obsessing over the Victoria small links necklace with the black lacy flower charm. 
I also have the Topaz Nudo on my list. I love the feel of this jewelry when you wear it!


----------



## lulilu

nothing new but still loving my nudo rings.  has anyone ever gotten their pomellato pieces reappraised for insurance purposes?  I am wondering if I have to go to their store.


----------



## Greentea

lulilu said:


> nothing new but still loving my nudo rings.  has anyone ever gotten their pomellato pieces reappraised for insurance purposes?  I am wondering if I have to go to their store.



Which Nudo colors do you have? I'd love to eventually mix topaz, lemon quarts and peridot!


----------



## duna

I tried on the new Victoria earings, with the lacey jet patern: they're lovely and surprisingly lightweight! But at the moment I'm obsessing over the Pin Up ring, pobably the " fumé" Quarz (not sure what it's called in english) although I like them all. It's so expensive though, it's almost the price of a Birkin: but while a Birkin, if necessary, can be sold and you more or less get your money back, you don't with these jewels, so I can't bring myself to spend this amount!

I use my Nudo rings a lot, and also my Cipria, the gold Eva thick band with the diamond snake is not very comfortable, and I use it mainly in winter, when my fingers are not swollen by the heat!


----------



## Greentea

duna said:


> I tried on the new Victoria earings, with the lacey jet patern: they're lovely and surprisingly lightweight! But at the moment I'm obsessing over the Pin Up ring, pobably the " fumé" Quarz (not sure what it's called in english) although I like them all. It's so expensive though, it's almost the price of a Birkin: but while a Birkin, if necessary, can be sold and you more or less get your money back, you don't with these jewels, so I can't bring myself to spend this amount!
> 
> I use my Nudo rings a lot, and also my Cipria, the gold Eva thick band with the diamond snake is not very comfortable, and I use it mainly in winter, when my fingers are not swollen by the heat!



That Eva ring is so chic, though, and a bit edgy! It reminds me of something I'd see Giovanna Battaglia wearing. I agree that it's a great fall/winter piece. 
Duna, I also love those Jet Victoria earrings. First, I want the necklace and pendant, though. Have you ever tried on the necklace? 

The pin-up ring is amazing!


----------



## duna

^^^ Thanks GT! Yes, I think you mean the ring she has with GIO' written on it....

No I haven't tried the Victoria necklace, I'm not really a necklace person, although I love how they look on others, I don't like them on myself (this includes pearls, which I have several strings of and NEVER wear them!) go figure...!


----------



## Greentea

^ Yeah, I love her Gio ring and the Eva is the same idea - but the snake is so cool!

Duna, sell those pearls you never wear and get that stunning Pin Up!! hehe


----------



## Greentea

This kills me! Would love a piece like this to wear with a white tee and jeans - then add the Harem or Victoria pendant when I need to dress up the look.

http://www.londonjewelers.com/pomellato-18kt-harem-necklace.html
This is going to be expensive.


----------



## lulilu

Greentea said:


> Which Nudo colors do you have? I'd love to eventually mix topaz, lemon quarts and peridot!



Mine are blue topaz and red garnet.  I considered a 3rd, but 2 is most comfortable to me.

Just wish this line of jewelry wasn't so gorgeous and expensive.


----------



## Greentea

lulilu said:


> Mine are blue topaz and red garnet.  I considered a 3rd, but 2 is most comfortable to me.
> 
> Just wish this line of jewelry wasn't so gorgeous and expensive.



I'd love to see a pic of your topaz!


----------



## duna

Greentea said:


> ^ Yeah, I love her Gio ring and the Eva is the same idea - but the snake is so cool!
> 
> Duna, *sell those pearls* you never wear and get that stunning Pin Up!! hehe


 
I wish....unfortunately they are old family stuff and there are also other things I never wear but can't sell for this reason....my girls will have them some day....but in the meantime, they're just sitting in my safe at the bank, pity! So, can't fund the Pin Up ring by selling those, sob, sob:cry: I'll have to think of something else...LOL!


----------



## Greentea

duna said:


> I wish....unfortunately they are old family stuff and there are also other things I never wear but can't sell for this reason....my girls will have them some day....but in the meantime, they're just sitting in my safe at the bank, pity! So, can't fund the Pin Up ring by selling those, sob, sob:cry: I'll have to think of something else...LOL!



I totally understand about family pieces. BTW, I saw that quartz pin-up ring yesterday! My Neiman Marcus has a select few pieces of Pomellato. The ring is stunning! I also saw and loved the black Jade Capri ring. Perfect for winter.


----------



## lovely_bag

Cannes said:


> Candice- It's not round all the way around. I'll try to get a detailed picture of it. In the meantime, here is a picture with my Lucciole.


Thank you Cannes for posting the photos! 

A few years ago I KNEW I had to have a pomellato ring. A close friend of mine back then told me they are overpriced and you can get the same quality for half the price. 

Today I say "no, that's just not true". Those rings always have this pure, perfect apprearance I am constantly looking for.

I will have to check out a retailer in Vienna. A few years ago I visited Torino and could have went inside the Pomellato store. Damn! 

btw: you really must have lost some weight, your hands are so fine!


----------



## lovely_bag

Cannes said:


> Candice- It's not round all the way around. I'll try to get a detailed picture of it. In the meantime, here is a picture with my Lucciole.


PS: ist the m'ama non m'ama rose gold? The Pomellato website shows only rings in rose gold, they look perfect! I was just always used to yellow gold.


----------



## Cannes

lovely_bag said:


> Thank you Cannes for posting the photos!
> 
> A few years ago I KNEW I had to have a pomellato ring. A close friend of mine back then told me they are overpriced and you can get the same quality for half the price.
> 
> Today I say "no, that's just not true". Those rings always have this pure, perfect apprearance I am constantly looking for.
> 
> I will have to check out a retailer in Vienna. A few years ago I visited Torino and could have went inside the Pomellato store. Damn!
> 
> btw: you really must have lost some weight, your hands are so fine!



Pomellato rings are worth looking at in person. I am very particular with the things I purchase, especially jewelry, because I own very few pieces. From the moment I looked and tried them on, I knew they were perfect for me. Months later, I am still very happy with my rings. 

People where I live are used to seeing giant diamond rings and are not impressed with subtle European designs. I don't care that I don't get a lot of compliments on them. I love them and cannot wait to add another to my hand. 

btw... I've always had thin fingers but the 6 kilos I lost didn't help.


----------



## Cannes

lovely_bag said:


> PS: ist the m'ama non m'ama rose gold? The Pomellato website shows only rings in rose gold, they look perfect! I was just always used to yellow gold.



Yes, lovely, all of Pomellato is rose gold. However, it's their specific blend of gold. It isn't as pink as other manufacturers. It blends with yellow gold beautifully.


----------



## lovely_bag

Cannes said:


> Pomellato rings are worth looking at in person. I am very particular with the things I purchase, especially jewelry, because I own very few pieces. From the moment I looked and tried them on, I knew they were perfect for me. Months later, I am still very happy with my rings.
> 
> People where I live are used to seeing giant diamond rings and are not impressed with subtle European designs. I don't care that I don't get a lot of compliments on them. I love them and cannot wait to add another to my hand.
> 
> btw... I've always had thin fingers but the 6 kilos I lost didn't help.


I had no idea only diamond rings count! How little I know about This speaking from an European city of course. I thought of the US customers leaning towards brands  which would make Pomellato a perfect match.

Even plain golden rings without any stone can be so beautiful and eyecatching! 

I've already called the only jeweller in town that is listed as official retailer - yes, they have all the m'ama non m'ama and nudo rings "in stock".

I don't recall for how long you have been wearing your rings - does the redgold hold up well? The red does not seem as red as the red cartier has.


----------



## Greentea

Cannes said:


> Yes, lovely, all of Pomellato is rose gold. However, it's their specific blend of gold. It isn't as pink as other manufacturers. It blends with yellow gold beautifully.



Right. I'm actually not the biggest rose gold fan but Pomellato's is so subtle. It looks like yellow gold with a slight, rosy wash to it. MUCH less rosy than rose gold from Cartier or VCA.


----------



## Greentea

Here's my dream piece - small link 30" chain with Victoria Jet/Jade lace pendant. The chain is so versatile! Can be worn long (perfect with a white tee and blazer,) or doubled at the neck with a LBD, wound around the wrist as a chunky chain bracelet or made into a Y-lariat type necklace. The pendant is light as a feather and beautifully crafted.


----------



## Cannes

lovely_bag said:


> I don't recall for how long you have been wearing your rings - does the redgold hold up well? The red does not seem as red as the red cartier has.



Lovely,
My Pomellato rings have faired well through a summer of daily wear (picked them up at the end of May). There are only a few surface scuffs visible. I remove them while showering and when working in the garden, otherwise they are on my hands at all times.

Many woman are brand conscious in the US. However, semi precious stones haven't gained in popularity yet. I believe it's mainly because the media focuses on diamond jewelry. Pomellato needs to change their marketing a bit. Women need the opportunity to see and try their pieces on. 

If you go see them, I'd love to hear which ones captured your heart.


----------



## Cannes

Greentea said:


> Right. I'm actually not the biggest rose gold fan but Pomellato's is so subtle. It looks like yellow gold with a slight, rosy wash to it. MUCH less rosy than rose gold from Cartier or VCA.



I agree, Greentea. I was at Barney's trying on a few rings with my Pomellato. They were all yellow gold 18-22k and the SA couldn't tell my Pomellato was rose gold. It looks like a very rich yellow gold.


----------



## Cannes

Greentea said:


> Here's my dream piece - small link 30" chain with Victoria Jet/Jade lace pendant. The chain is so versatile! Can be worn long (perfect with a white tee and blazer,) or doubled at the neck with a LBD, wound around the wrist as a chunky chain bracelet or made into a Y-lariat type necklace. The pendant is light as a feather and beautifully crafted.



That necklace is gorgeous and so versatile. I wish they listed pricing on their website.


----------



## Cannes

Here is a recent picture that shows almost 4 months of daily wear.


----------



## Greentea

Cannes said:


> Here is a recent picture that shows almost 4 months of daily wear.



This is the first M'ama ring I want! Love the topaz!


----------



## Greentea

Cannes said:


> That necklace is gorgeous and so versatile. I wish they listed pricing on their website.



Me too! I call all the time with a list of things and the SA gives me the prices.
This necklace runs about $3500 and the pendant is $1850


----------



## Greentea

Cannes said:


> Lovely,
> 
> Many woman are brand conscious in the US. However, semi precious stones haven't gained in popularity yet. I believe it's mainly because the media focuses on diamond jewelry. Pomellato needs to change their marketing a bit. Women need the opportunity to see and try their pieces on.
> 
> If you go see them, I'd love to hear which ones captured your heart.



I totally agree with this! I love diamonds and most popular branded pieces but I'm starting to prefer things that are more of a quiet luxury. When you try on Pomellato, you really feel the luxury. Each piece is perfection, down to the tiniest detail. And each piece, when worn, feels like it's part of you. Nothing scratches or pulls, the gold on the rings is honed so smoothly - like butter!


----------



## Cannes

Greentea said:


> When you try on Pomellato, you really feel the luxury. Each piece is perfection, down to the tiniest detail. And each piece, when worn, feels like it's part of you. Nothing scratches or pulls, the gold on the rings is honed so smoothly - like butter!




Well said!


----------



## Cannes

Greentea said:


> This necklace runs about $3500 and the pendant is $1850



I love it! But, my goodness! I would have to really save up for it.


----------



## Greentea

Cannes said:


> I love it! But, my goodness! I would have to really save up for it.



I know!! But this necklace is actually less than the David Yurman, Ippolita and Penny Preville necklaces I've tried on. And much longer too! And Pomellato has them all beat, hands-down in quality.
I justify the price because I'll wear it all the time. And this is going to be my personal version of the long VCA Vintage Alhambra necklace that acts like a wardrobe staple. But 10K cheaper.


----------



## Cannes

Greentea said:


> I know!! But this necklace is actually less than the David Yurman, Ippolita and Penny Preville necklaces I've tried on. And much longer too! And Pomellato has them all beat, hands-down in quality.
> I justify the price because I'll wear it all the time. And this is going to be my personal version of the long VCA Vintage Alhambra necklace that acts like a wardrobe staple. But 10K cheaper.



You make some very valid points! I'd love to see some modeling pictures of it worn in the different ways.


----------



## sin vergüenza

A friend of mine has two Nudo Pomellato rings that she bought several years back and they always looks so beautiful on her. I don't own any but would love to see more pictures of your pieces posted ladies. They opened a Pomellato boutique where I live about a year ago and I have been avoiding going in for good reason.

Greentea - that necklace really is lovely and more "reasonable" than a lot of other pieces!


----------



## lovely_bag

TropicalGal said:


> Hi Ladies -- couldn't upload direct from the computer, so can one of you savvy young technos post these pics directly?  Thanks!  Enjoy!  The large link Victoria is yellow gold; the small link Victoria is "untreated white gold."  The round charm is not Pom; my Mother bought it in Paris from a Japanese jeweler.
> 
> 
> http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn154/elizdunkel/IMG_0764.jpg
> 
> http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn154/elizdunkel/IMG_0767.jpg
> 
> http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn154/elizdunkel/IMG_0770.jpg


I thought those Pomellato rings are available only in redgold?!


----------



## Greentea

lovely_bag said:


> I thought those Pomellato rings are available only in redgold?!



They do use yellow and white gold for some pieces, too. But most of it is rose gold.


----------



## Greentea

sin vergüenza;19931123 said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has two Nudo Pomellato rings that she bought several years back and they always looks so beautiful on her. I don't own any but would love to see more pictures of your pieces posted ladies. They opened a Pomellato boutique where I live about a year ago and I have been avoiding going in for good reason.
> 
> Greentea - that necklace really is lovely and more "reasonable" than a lot of other pieces!



Uh-oh, you're in trouble. Those M'ama and Nudo rings put me right on the Italian Riviera of my mind!! Stay far away from the boutique. I've resisted for a few years (and we only have a teeny selection in my local Neimans,) but once you try, You WILL buy!!


----------



## lovely_bag

Hi again! I just returned from the jeweller - the m'ama non m'ama are way too small for my hands! I will go for the nudo. But not now, have to start saving for it/them.
I am not sure, if I like the look and feel of two rings on one finger, they don't merge like I would want them to. It looks a bit like you combine any two rings that were not meant to be combined on one finger.

The plain gold arabesque ring is also perfect for everyday! 


PS: anyone close to Vienna should visit Heldwein at Graben (since 1902) for Pomellato: they had EVERY colour in EVERY size available and in the show-cases in the store they have all the designs on display! The baby, capri, etc.

Great experience! Won't be the last time I went through that door.


----------



## Cannes

lovely_bag said:


> Hi again! I just returned from the jeweller - the m'ama non m'ama are way too small for my hands! I will go for the nudo. But not now, have to start saving for it/them.
> I am not sure, if I like the look and feel of two rings on one finger, they don't merge like I would want them to. It looks a bit like you combine any two rings that were not meant to be combined on one finger.



Sorry to hear the m'ama non m'ama are too small for you. 
The first time I tried on the Nudo, I felt like you. That they didn't fit right. But my SA was wearing three on one finger and I couldn't take my eyes off of her hand. There was something very sexy about them. Even two together look good. I needed something for everyday and decided on the much smaller m'ama. Maybe one day, I'll be able to add some to my small Pomellato collection. 

If you purchase any Nudo, you must come and post pictures. I love looking at peoples pictures of Pomellato more than the advertising.


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Greentea said:


> Here's my dream piece - small link 30" chain with Victoria Jet/Jade lace pendant. The chain is so versatile! Can be worn long (perfect with a white tee and blazer,) or doubled at the neck with a LBD, wound around the wrist as a chunky chain bracelet or made into a Y-lariat type necklace. The pendant is light as a feather and beautifully crafted.



Yeow, what a gorgeous chain! Do you know if the chain has a specific name? I'd love to look up some more info on it


----------



## Greentea

CoralRhapsody said:


> Yeow, what a gorgeous chain! Do you know if the chain has a specific name? I'd love to look up some more info on it



My Neiman's SA said they just refer to it as something like the small links chain. It's so pretty!


----------



## neenabengal

Really wish I hadnt clicked onto this thread - I can feel another obsession brewing!  Tpf is so dangerous for my wallet. 

Can anyone give me prices (UK preferably) for the Nudo ring and Mama Non Mama (preferably in topaz but Im just interested to see approx price).  Which gemstones are the most expensive?  

Just did a search on pomellato on TPF - is it true that these rings cant be re-sized? And if yes, why?  Seems a lot to pay - especially if you gain/ lose weight in the future...

Can these rings be worn in water/ washing hands?  

And finally, did anyone ever get hold the french jewellery on ebay that makes nudo-inspired rings, page 12 of this thread?  If yes, could you please PM me?  I did PM Circoit but to date,have not had a response

Many thanks


----------



## Kiernan

Hi ladies,

This is my first post to TPF. I found you all when researching Tiffany sugar stack rings - I came across a thread where someone suggested the Pomellato Nudo as an alternative, and fell instantly in love! I've never been so immediately drawn to a piece of jewelry. 

My local Saks carried a small selection, and back in May I saw a madeira quartz that I loved. It was two sizes too big though, so they ordered me a smaller size from the New York store. But when that came, the stone color was completely different - much more orange than yellow, and I had really loved the yellow tones of the original stone. They tried a few others, but couldn't find a comparable stone. So finally the original stone was sent to Italy to have a new setting created - unfortunately this was at the end of July and the company closed for all of August. So I waited some more, and finally got my ring last week! I absolutely love it, and this particular stone is just perfect for me so it was worth the wait.

So thank you all for your impeccable taste that led me to this beauty! Photo below, although my camera is not doing it justice...










Thanks for letting me share!

Oh, and can I blame you all for also getting me obsessed with the VCA vintage alhambra bracelet? I'm contemplating the YG before the price increase...


----------



## Candice0985

Kiernan said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is my first post to TPF. I found you all when researching Tiffany sugar stack rings - I came across a thread where someone suggested the Pomellato Nudo as an alternative, and fell instantly in love! I've never been so immediately drawn to a piece of jewelry.
> 
> My local Saks carried a small selection, and back in May I saw a madeira quartz that I loved. It was two sizes too big though, so they ordered me a smaller size from the New York store. But when that came, the stone color was completely different - much more orange than yellow, and I had really loved the yellow tones of the original stone. They tried a few others, but couldn't find a comparable stone. So finally the original stone was sent to Italy to have a new setting created - unfortunately this was at the end of July and the company closed for all of August. So I waited some more, and finally got my ring last week! I absolutely love it, and this particular stone is just perfect for me so it was worth the wait.
> 
> So thank you all for your impeccable taste that led me to this beauty! Photo below, although my camera is not doing it justice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Oh, and can I blame you all for also getting me obsessed with the VCA vintage alhambra bracelet? I'm contemplating the YG before the price increase...


 Hi Kiernan! welcome to TPF, your ring is gorgeous!!! I'm so happy for you that you got exactly the colour you wanted. Pomellato makes amazing cabochon rings. I own a phrenite veleno ring and have recently been drawn to the nudos. If I get one i know i'm going to want 2 to stack...I've put them on my long term list.

the way VCA is having price increases I don't think you'll regret it to get your YG alhambra before the next increase. if you wait another year that same piece could be 50% more
I'm currently waiting for a RG sweet clover bracelet to arrive at my local Birks, I'm hoping it comes soon!


----------



## lovely_bag

Kiernan said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is my first post to TPF. I found you all when researching Tiffany sugar stack rings - I came across a thread where someone suggested the Pomellato Nudo as an alternative, and fell instantly in love! I've never been so immediately drawn to a piece of jewelry.
> 
> My local Saks carried a small selection, and back in May I saw a madeira quartz that I loved. It was two sizes too big though, so they ordered me a smaller size from the New York store. But when that came, the stone color was completely different - much more orange than yellow, and I had really loved the yellow tones of the original stone. They tried a few others, but couldn't find a comparable stone. So finally the original stone was sent to Italy to have a new setting created - unfortunately this was at the end of July and the company closed for all of August. So I waited some more, and finally got my ring last week! I absolutely love it, and this particular stone is just perfect for me so it was worth the wait.
> 
> So thank you all for your impeccable taste that led me to this beauty! Photo below, although my camera is not doing it justice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Oh, and can I blame you all for also getting me obsessed with the VCA vintage alhambra bracelet? I'm contemplating the YG before the price increase...


Kiernan, thank you for posting this photo and reviving this thread with eye candy. 
I need to see more photos of your ring, pleeeeease, could you also show it sideways? 
Did you post 2 links? It shows just one in your posting but two in the quote of your posting ?!

Yes, the holidays in summer are really long in Italy but glad you sat it through. 

What a superbe first posting you got here.


----------



## Kiernan

Thank you for the welcome Candice and lovely_bag (I have admired both your beautiful collections!)

Ha, I think I posted too many links of the same photo because I could not figure out if I was doing it right and kept trying different links - and then finally got the image to appear. I'm technologically challenged. But now I think I know what works, and will post some pictures from different angles soon.

I soooo wish I found VCA earlier, before all the price increases! The rose gold sweet sounds absolutely lovely.


----------



## Kiernan

Here we go, I'm now taking up the whole thread with my ring pictures 

Phone camera works so much better than my old point and shoot! Although my hands look kind of scary in high-def...


----------



## beansbeans

^^^ Looks good enough to eat!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Candice0985

yum like a mediera citrine jolly rancher! I'm fasinated by how Pomellato mounts the Nudo. how does it stay in the setting without claws? a screw through the bottom of the stone and setting?


----------



## Greentea

Kiernan, your ring is stunning! That's amazing how they took the stone you loved and reset it for you in your size. That's service!


----------



## Greentea

neenabengal said:


> Really wish I hadnt clicked onto this thread - I can feel another obsession brewing!  Tpf is so dangerous for my wallet.
> 
> Can anyone give me prices (UK preferably) for the Nudo ring and Mama Non Mama (preferably in topaz but Im just interested to see approx price).  Which gemstones are the most expensive?
> 
> Just did a search on pomellato on TPF - is it true that these rings cant be re-sized? And if yes, why?  Seems a lot to pay - especially if you gain/ lose weight in the future...
> 
> Can these rings be worn in water/ washing hands?
> 
> And finally, did anyone ever get hold the french jewellery on ebay that makes nudo-inspired rings, page 12 of this thread?  If yes, could you please PM me?  I did PM Circoit but to date,have not had a response
> 
> Many thanks



I only have some approximate prices in US dollars. The Nudos run around $2300-2500 and the M'ama rings are around $1200. I wasn't aware that you can't ever size the rings. Will have to check on that.


----------



## Kiernan

Candice, I wonder the same thing about the setting. I love how high the stone sits but it also makes me a little nervous, as though one accidental knock could send it flying out. 

Greentea, thank you! The Saks SA and Pomellato were very helpful but I did have to pay extra for the setting - a little over $300. The stone I liked was actually less expensive than some of the others they showed me, so it was still average cost.

Initially I asked if the ring could be resized and they told me no - not really sure why, though. In looking at it, it seems as though the way the band connects with the setting wouldn't look as clean if it were altered in any way.


----------



## Greentea

Kiernan said:


> Candice, I wonder the same thing about the setting. I love how high the stone sits but it also makes me a little nervous, as though one accidental knock could send it flying out.
> 
> Greentea, thank you! The Saks SA and Pomellato were very helpful but I did have to pay extra for the setting - a little over $300. The stone I liked was actually less expensive than some of the others they showed me, so it was still average cost.
> 
> Initially I asked if the ring could be resized and they told me no - not really sure why, though. In looking at it, it seems as though the way the band connects with the setting wouldn't look as clean if it were altered in any way.



Isn't the shank of the ring so wonderfully rounded and smooth!? I adore it. All of the Pom rings are like this absolutely stunning!!


----------



## couturequeen

Candice0985 said:


> yum like a mediera citrine jolly rancher!



What a perfect description. Looks beautiful, congrats!


----------



## duna

A new Nudo ring is born! For Nudo's 10th Anniversary Pomellato has made a new type of Nudo ring, bigger than the regular ones! I saw them in the window of the Pomellato store in my City, a couple of days ago. There are several different coloured stones, I would say 5 or 6. They looked gorgeous: they are big enough to be worn by themselves, or stacked with smaller bands. Unfortunately I was in a hurry, so I didn't go in to try one on and also ask for the price, but I will go soon.....I'll let you know!


----------



## Candice0985

ooooh I would love to see this new nudo!


----------



## Greentea

I want to see it, too! Duna, give us the skinny and a spy pic if you can!


----------



## Kiernan

duna said:


> A new Nudo ring is born! For Nudo's 10th Anniversary Pomellato has made a new type of Nudo ring, bigger than the regular ones! I saw them in the window of the Pomellato store in my City, a couple of days ago. There are several different coloured stones, I would say 5 or 6. They looked gorgeous: they are big enough to be worn by themselves, or stacked with smaller bands. Unfortunately I was in a hurry, so I didn't go in to try one on and also ask for the price, but I will go soon.....I'll let you know!



I saw these in the latest Saks catalog - they're fabulous! Looks like they are $2900.


----------



## JDAVID

I want to share my  M'AMA NON M'AMA ring. One is garnet,one is amethyst and the last one is moonstone.


----------



## Candice0985

JDAVID love the m'ama non m'ama rings!!!


----------



## dialv

JDAVID love your rings they look incredible stacked together.


----------



## JDAVID

Thank you ladies!


----------



## charl58

JDAVID -  They are gorgeous!  I have had my eye on those forever!


----------



## Greentea

JDAVID - I love those rings! Fabulous!!


----------



## Cannes

JDAVID-
I love your m'ama, non m'ama rings! Seeing how fabulous they look stacked, I'm dying to add a couple more to my one.


----------



## duna

Lovely M'AMA NON M'AMA rings! Gorgeous stacking, congrats!!!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

JDAVID, your rings are beautiful, and the workmanship and design are TDF! Enjoy!!


----------



## Monaliceke

JDAVID said:


> View attachment 1520962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to share my  M'AMA NON M'AMA ring. One is garnet,one is amethyst and the last one is moonstone.



oh.... you made me one to start this stacking trend too....


----------



## Monaliceke

Kiernan said:


> Here we go, I'm now taking up the whole thread with my ring pictures
> 
> Phone camera works so much better than my old point and shoot! Although my hands look kind of scary in high-def...



congrats!  it's beautiful.


----------



## lolakitten

JDAVID said:


> View attachment 1520962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to share my  M'AMA NON M'AMA ring. One is garnet,one is amethyst and the last one is moonstone.



Wow, this is beautiful! Where do you find Pomellato in Montreal?


----------



## JDAVID

Lolakitten: I find Pomellato at Château d'ivoire.
Thank you everyone for your great comments!


----------



## NewJewels

Hi Pom Lovers! I'm new to this community but have been reading how much you all love Pomellato jewelry as do I.  I bought a blue topaz Nudo about a year ago and recently bought another prasiolite Nudo.  I'm now thinking about a third piece of Pom jewelry because I'm addicted and want everyone's opinion.  Should I:
1) get another Nudo ring?  If so what color?
2) go another direction and get another Pom piece.  I was thinking the multistone Sassi rings in either the one row or two row design? 

Do any of you have three Nudo rings and if so, do you wear them all together or two at a time?  Does it look too blingy?  I can try on 3 at the store but in a store, nothing seems too blingy until you step out into the real world!  I have to say my decision- making is definitely impaired when I step foot into that store!

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Candice0985

Hi Newjewels, welcome to TPF!!

I do not own any Nudo rings but I'll throw in my two cents 
I think it all depends on how long your fingers are, if you can fit 3 rings comfortably on your finger then I would say to add one more to your collection. I don't think it'll be too blingy at all! the Nudo's are cabochon shaped so they don't throw off too much sparkle they kind of...glow? it's chic and sophisticated. two or three both combinations look great.

cant wait to see what you decide


----------



## Greentea

I Newjewels!
I totally agree with Candice - it all depends on how big your hands are. I could only wear two Nudo rings but the SA I talked to on the phone awhile back said that she wears 3 everyday. All hail the Nudo!


----------



## duna

NewJewels said:


> Hi Pom Lovers! I'm new to this community but have been reading how much you all love Pomellato jewelry as do I. I bought a blue topaz Nudo about a year ago and recently bought another prasiolite Nudo. I'm now thinking about a third piece of Pom jewelry because I'm addicted and want everyone's opinion. Should I:
> 1) get another Nudo ring? If so what color?
> 2) go another direction and get another Pom piece. I was thinking the multistone Sassi rings in either the one row or two row design?
> 
> Do any of you have three Nudo rings and if so, do you wear them all together or two at a time? Does it look too blingy? I can try on 3 at the store but in a store, nothing seems too blingy until you step out into the real world! I have to say my decision- making is definitely impaired when I step foot into that store!
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!


 
I have 3 Nudo's and wear them together (you can see a pic in this thread page 5 post 71) I don't think it's too blingy, unless you pile on bracelets, necklaces, huge earings, all together, lol! I tend to wear one category at a time: I'm a strong believer in the "less is more" philosophy, lol! lol!


----------



## goobervision

Hi everyone ! Am about to purchase a nudo in rose quartz - I have seen it and I have to have it !! The luna also appeals.  did anyone ever find out who the french jeweller was who copies the rings? I'd love to see some ........


----------



## lulilu

I recently lost one of my nudo rings -- I had blue topaz and amethyst and the amethyst is gone.  I replaced it with one of the 10th anniversary nudos -- the stone is about 50 percent bigger.  I will post photos when I have time.


----------



## Greentea

lulilu said:


> I recently lost one of my nudo rings -- I had blue topaz and amethyst and the amethyst is gone.  I replaced it with one of the 10th anniversary nudos -- the stone is about 50 percent bigger.  I will post photos when I have time.



Oh no - that's terrible! But I can't wait to see that big Nudo!!


----------



## Candice0985

ooh the Nudo is bigger now? I've always wanted just one big Nudo ring.

can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## axewoman

lulilu said:


> I recently lost one of my nudo rings -- I had blue topaz and amethyst and the amethyst is gone.  I replaced it with one of the 10th anniversary nudos -- the stone is about 50 percent bigger.  I will post photos when I have time.



Can you post pic? TIA.


----------



## Monaliceke

lulilu said:


> I recently lost one of my nudo rings -- I had blue topaz and amethyst and the amethyst is gone.  I replaced it with one of the 10th anniversary nudos -- the stone is about 50 percent bigger.  I will post photos when I have time.



Oh, so sad to hear that.... 

New nudo is so big?  What about the price?  Is it a lot more expensive than before?


----------



## axewoman

luxemadam said:


> Oh, so sad to hear that....
> 
> New nudo is so big?  What about the price?  Is it a lot more expensive than before?



2160 for the large one 
1680 for the regular one


----------



## Monaliceke

axewoman said:


> 2160 for the large one
> 1680 for the regular one



Thanks for info. I bought mine for 1500 a year ago.  Can't wait to see pictures of the new nudo.


----------



## duna

lulilu said:


> I recently lost one of my nudo rings -- I had blue topaz and amethyst and the amethyst is gone.  I replaced it with one of the 10th anniversary nudos -- the stone is about 50 percent bigger.  I will post photos when I have time.



I'm sorry you lost your amethyst, but I'm glad you bought the big Nudo! I'd like to get one too, but I already have 3 regular Nudo's, so I can't really justify a forth.....maybe I should loose one too?!


----------



## lulilu

I don't really have time to post a photo right now, but they are about 3000.  I think there was a price increase on Feb 1 and I got it just before that.  The stones are deeper in color -- I almost bought a blue topaz that was much deeper than my regular blue topaz nudo.  This amethyst was much darker than my original.


----------



## callmelulu

Loving all of your rings!!!  I'm newly smitten with Pomalleto, I just visited the NYC store and the original Nudo is 2300 and the new larger one is 3100.  Both are sooo amazing, I wish I'd fallen in love a few  years ago when the prices were much lower!

That said I'm now pining for one..or three...and it's good to have a reason to stay on track spending-wise, I'll be laying off the shoes to get some bling instead!

I found the website cachetcollections.com in some of these threads, they seem to still have discounted pomellato available but I'm wary...anyone have any pomellato experience with them? Is it authentic?


----------



## Monaliceke

Hi, does anyone has the Nudo earrings?


----------



## goobervision

For everyone who was looking for the french seller who sells similar rings to Nudo, here's a link to one of the listings.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320869412380#ht_1215wt_932

Earrings also available.


----------



## neenabengal

goobervision said:


> For everyone who was looking for the french seller who sells similar rings to Nudo, here's a link to one of the listings.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320869412380#ht_1215wt_932
> 
> Earrings also available.



Fantastic!!!  I have been trying to find this seller for ages - Thanks so much for posting this info


----------



## Rafflesbabe

sorry..ignore this one. douvble posting!! WatchGrrl necklace is exactly what i'm going on about in this post. my apologies. new to this posting/quoting.. :shame:

hi everyone! i am a newbie. i stumbled on TPF when i was looking for reviews (and everything else!) on pomellato. i bought my first Pomellato nudo rings in 2006 and love them. but since i can't afford to buy Pomellato pieces regularly, i find comfort in looking at the images of them. sadly, the earlier Pomellato pieces are not easy to find. when i go to google and type Pomellato and then images, mostly i get nudos. 

i have been lusting for the paisley/bean link necklace/bracelet with one hanging charm/link in diamond. anyone knows if this line is discontinued?


----------



## Rafflesbabe

hi everyone! so glad to have found this place.  i am a newbie and stumbled upon this thread as i have been looking (and lusting for) this necklace for the last 7yrs. 

WatchGrrl... this is sooo yummy and lust-worthy. you are one very lucky girl. keep it and wear it in good health. it is an absolute classic and will go with everything. 

does anyone here knows what is it call and if this line is still available/being produced? 





WatchGrrl said:


> Another Pomellato fan here   I just have this one piece that I got a while ago; I don't think I've worn it in over a year, but now that I've read this thread it's making me want to get it out again.


----------



## jhs216

Just came here to say that I love Pomellato and especially the beauty of their stores! It's like stepping inside a new universe!


----------



## Rafflesbabe

jhs216 said:


> Just came here to say that I love Pomellato and especially the beauty of their stores! It's like stepping inside a new universe!


jhs216, so true. i was in the milan store recently and they were so patient and helpful. gave me a new triple-ring box so that i can put all 3 nudos in one even though i didn't buy the 1st two from them.


----------



## jhs216

Rafflesbabe said:


> jhs216, so true. i was in the milan store recently and they were so patient and helpful. gave me a new triple-ring box so that i can put all 3 nudos in one even though i didn't buy the 1st two from them.



That was so nice of them!
I have found them to be some of the most open and smiley SA's ever.

I think one of the coolest stores is in Miami:
hauteliving.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/BoutiquePomellatoMiami_esterno.jpg


----------



## Rafflesbabe

jhs216 said:


> That was so nice of them!
> I have found them to be some of the most open and smiley SA's ever.
> 
> I think one of the coolest stores is in Miami:
> hauteliving.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/BoutiquePomellatoMiami_esterno.jpg


wow!! that is so cool.  i can be tempted to set up tent there..

pity i'm on the other side of the world.


----------



## Greentea

I'm drooling right now over the Luna ring! Love.


----------



## Rafflesbabe

Greentea said:


> I'm drooling right now over the Luna ring! Love.


i love the Luna too. but i wonder if it will get scratched and will show. 

i go for the Nudo when it comes to rings because of the faceted stones. i think for earrings and pendants, smooth carbochons are ok. i am guilty of carrying "bermuda Triangle" bags, -everything go in it and i can never find it again. every so often when i'm digging around in my bag, it's amazing what i find; nail file, hairclips, etc. so i'm terrified of scratching the stones.


----------



## jhs216

Rafflesbabe said:


> i love the Luna too. but i wonder if it will get scratched and will show.
> 
> i go for the Nudo when it comes to rings because of the faceted stones. i think for earrings and pendants, smooth carbochons are ok. i am guilty of carrying "bermuda Triangle" bags, -everything go in it and i can never find it again. every so often when i'm digging around in my bag, it's amazing what i find; nail file, hairclips, etc. so i'm terrified of scratching the stones.



Bermuda Triangle bags!! That's a good one! I will be using it soon!


----------



## morepennies

Wow...I know I'm probably late, but I just noticed that they now have an online shop!


----------



## Rafflesbabe

morepennies said:


> Wow...I know I'm probably late, but I just noticed that they now have an online shop!


morepennies, yes indeed!! but not all the collections are there. i actually quite like the old collections. 

btw, have you bought anything online yet? any chance of a 'reveal'..?


----------



## morepennies

Rafflesbabe said:


> morepennies, yes indeed!! but not all the collections are there. i actually quite like the old collections.
> 
> btw, have you bought anything online yet? any chance of a 'reveal'..?



Nope, haven't bought anything yet.  I would love to, but it's just not in my budget right now.  Still, it's nice to know that we can buy some of the items online if we want.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

I was bad and spent most of my Saving for a Cabat fund on my first Pomellato ... It's a large Nudo in topaz. It's very, very dark and rather large. I loooove it! The middle picture shows the color the best.


----------



## Greentea

YellowLabKiss said:


> I was bad and spent most of my Saving for a Cabat fund on my first Pomellato ... It's a large Nudo in topaz. It's very, very dark and rather large. I loooove it! The middle picture shows the color the best.



Good gravy that's gorgeous!


----------



## Greentea

That's London blue Topaz!


----------



## Greentea

Rafflesbabe said:


> i love the Luna too. but i wonder if it will get scratched and will show.
> 
> i go for the Nudo when it comes to rings because of the faceted stones. i think for earrings and pendants, smooth carbochons are ok. i am guilty of carrying "bermuda Triangle" bags, -everything go in it and i can never find it again. every so often when i'm digging around in my bag, it's amazing what i find; nail file, hairclips, etc. so i'm terrified of scratching the stones.



Hmmm, that's a really good point!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Greentea said:


> Good gravy that's gorgeous!



Thank you!

I love the phrase "Good gravy!" Hope you don't mind if I start using it


----------



## Candice0985

YellowLabKiss said:


> I was bad and spent most of my Saving for a Cabat fund on my first Pomellato ... It's a large Nudo in topaz. It's very, very dark and rather large. I loooove it! The middle picture shows the color the best.


gorgeous!


----------



## lulilu

^^^that's the one I got.

Has anyone seen Saks silver Pomellato pieces?  Saks carries the gold pieces but they have a new collection of silver pieces -- chains, pendants, bracelets.  Some with marcasites.  I splashed out with a bracelet, necklace and pendant.  But they are kind of expensive, especially the pieces with a bit of marcasite on it.


----------



## Rafflesbabe

YellowLabKiss > your ring is gooooooorgeous....!!!!   i'm turning green looking at that london blue rock of yours! :greengrin:


----------



## Rafflesbabe

lulilu said:


> ^^^that's the one I got.
> 
> Has anyone seen Saks silver Pomellato pieces?  Saks carries the gold pieces but they have a new collection of silver pieces -- chains, pendants, bracelets.  Some with marcasites.  I splashed out with a bracelet, necklace and pendant.  But they are kind of expensive, especially the pieces with a bit of marcasite on it.


lulilu, i live in asia and i haven't seen the silver Pom pieces here. i tried googling and all i found were the DODO lines. (or maybe the pom but since we have very limited dodo here, i am unsure which is which as some of them could be either). 

pics please...?


----------



## Rafflesbabe

Rafflesbabe said:


> lulilu, i live in asia and i haven't seen the silver Pom pieces here. i tried googling and all i found were the DODO lines. (or maybe the pom but since we have very limited dodo here, i am unsure which is which as some of them could be either).
> 
> pics please...?


ahhh...!! ok... i found them... oh they are very lovely indeed.. 

Lulilu, you are bad for my bank balance..


----------



## lulilu

Rafflesbabe said:


> ahhh...!! ok... i found them... oh they are very lovely indeed..
> 
> Lulilu, you are bad for my bank balance..




Aren't they cool?  I kind of thought Saks here had an exclusive with them, but not sure.


----------



## lulilu

I can't figure out how to copy a photo from Saks website, but this is the necklace and pendant I got:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446522058


The chain and the pendent are sold separate (I didn't realize at first lol).


----------



## lulilu

This is the bracelet:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446522051


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous!



Thank you!



Rafflesbabe said:


> YellowLabKiss > your ring is gooooooorgeous....!!!!   i'm turning green looking at that london blue rock of yours! :greengrin:



Thanks! I was so happy Saks had a dark London blue topaz (and not the lighter blue ones on the Pom website).



lulilu said:


> ^^^that's the one I got.
> 
> Has anyone seen Saks silver Pomellato pieces?  Saks carries the gold pieces but they have a new collection of silver pieces -- chains, pendants, bracelets.  Some with marcasites.  I splashed out with a bracelet, necklace and pendant.  But they are kind of expensive, especially the pieces with a bit of marcasite on it.



Oh my goodness, the price on the tusk bracelet! I think Tiffany's silver jewelry is overpriced, but these seem like even more.

Very pretty though!


----------



## lulilu

^^^ one might say Pomellato is overpriced generally.  I just love it.  The quality is fantastic.  The silver is solid and very heavy.  You can get rings similar to nudos at Tiffanys too, but IMO there is no comparison in quality, amount of gold, etc.


----------



## lulilu

From what I have seen, the larger nudos are much deeper in color than the smaller ones.  I know the larger one I bought to replace the one I bought was much deeper in color.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

^^ This is true. I told my mother how much I paid for my Nudo and she practically fell over. "$3,000 for a topaz?!" Haha

Personally, I don't like the Sugar Stacks nearly as much as the Nudo. I don't like the visible prongs and the stones do not have facets. (Although I do like the Sugar Stack with the rock crystal.) I do find the selection of stones more interesting with the Sugar Stacks though.


----------



## Rafflesbabe

lulilu said:


> This is the bracelet:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446522051


i'm drooling... being a bit on the 'petite' side, the necklace will reach my knees. however, this silver tusks bracelet is to die for... 

......but the price!  i can get another nudo ring for a couple of hundreds more.

alas, christmas comes but once a year.


----------



## Rafflesbabe

YellowLabKiss said:


> ^^ This is true. I told my mother how much I paid for my Nudo and she practically fell over. "$3,000 for a topaz?!" Haha
> 
> Personally, I don't like the Sugar Stacks nearly as much as the Nudo. I don't like the visible prongs and the stones do not have facets. (Although I do like the Sugar Stack with the rock crystal.) I do find the selection of stones more interesting with the Sugar Stacks though.


i know exactly what you mean. i daren't tell my mum my nudo are "real" jewelery. she's a very old fashion (and old)asian lady. in fact when i wore my new amethyst oversize nudo when we went for lunch last week she said, "aren't you a bit old to be wearing costume jewelry like teenagers? stop buying coloured glass trinkets and go get some proper jewelery."...

wait till she sees my white topaz nudo earrings..


----------



## Rafflesbabe

lulilu said:


> ^^^that's the one I got.
> 
> Has anyone seen Saks silver Pomellato pieces?  Saks carries the gold pieces but they have a new collection of silver pieces -- chains, pendants, bracelets.  Some with marcasites.  I splashed out with a bracelet, necklace and pendant.  But they are kind of expensive, especially the pieces with a bit of marcasite on it.



you call that "cool"..??? they are super SUB-ZERO..!! congratulations on your new 'acquisitions'. 

now darling Lulilu, action pix please...


----------



## alundpr

Pomellato Sabbia Ring with Pink Sapphires


----------



## Greentea

alundpr said:


> View attachment 1900535
> 
> 
> Pomellato Sabbia Ring with Pink Sapphires



I love these rings! I've tried on a few and they're fab and comfy, too!


----------



## duna

alundpr said:


> View attachment 1900535
> 
> 
> Pomellato Sabbia Ring with Pink Sapphires



I love this ring, congrats! I also love the Sabbia earings, the small ones.....Yikes, and I live 50 metres from a Pomellato store: you don't know the torture every time I pass it, lol!!


----------



## alundpr

Greentea said:


> I love these rings! I've tried on a few and they're fab and comfy, too!





duna said:


> I love this ring, congrats! I also love the Sabbia earings, the small ones.....Yikes, and I live 50 metres from a Pomellato store: you don't know the torture every time I pass it, lol!!



I've had this ring for a very long time and I wear it almost daily.  Cost per wear has really worked out on this piece.


----------



## Rafflesbabe

alundpr said:


> View attachment 1900535
> 
> 
> Pomellato Sabbia Ring with Pink Sapphires


blimey...! what a beauty....

congratulations alundpr!!

girls, please, please, please  post more pics. i can't bring myself to go to Pomm boutique as the temptation is too great and the resources is non-existent at the moment!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

^^ Ooh the Sabbia is seriously sparkly! Beautiful!!


----------



## Cannes

I noticed yesterday that the stone on my M'ama non m'ama ring is loose. Does anyone have experience with what they charge for repairs?


----------



## lisac469

Hello fellow Pomellato enthusiasts! This is my first posting on this thread and I have really enjoyed reading your posts and looking at your beautiful jewelry. 

I do have a question for those of you have bought Nudos. I recently bought a classic London Blue Topaz Nudo ring at an authorized retailer and loved it so much that I bought a used Maxi version of the same ring from Ebay Italy. This ring is the exact same as mine in every way but I notice that the Pomellato stamp looks lasered instead of stamped like mine. My stamp is deeper and has an artisanal feel. All the other markings are there, the gold is the same rose gold, cut of the stone is just as beautiful, and the setting is the same. It also has that little dot on one of the sides of the setting that helps keep the stone in place. When I am in the sun, both glow beautifully in the same shade of blue, with the Maxi being richer in blue! At the same time, I am curious about the lasered stamp and am curious whether anyone who has bought in the past or who is from Italy might be able to shed some light on this! I wouldn't think this level of detail could be replicated but I guess one really never knows. Regardless, my ring is beautiful and I am enjoying it!

I can post pictures if anyone is interested! I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## lulilu

lisac469 said:


> Hello fellow Pomellato enthusiasts! This is my first posting on this thread and I have really enjoyed reading your posts and looking at your beautiful jewelry.
> 
> I do have a question for those of you have bought Nudos. I recently bought a classic London Blue Topaz Nudo ring at an authorized retailer and loved it so much that I bought a used Maxi version of the same ring from Ebay Italy. This ring is the exact same as mine in every way but I notice that the Pomellato stamp looks lasered instead of stamped like mine. My stamp is deeper and has an artisanal feel. All the other markings are there, the gold is the same rose gold, cut of the stone is just as beautiful, and the setting is the same. It also has that little dot on one of the sides of the setting that helps keep the stone in place. When I am in the sun, both glow beautifully in the same shade of blue, with the Maxi being richer in blue! At the same time, I am curious about the lasered stamp and am curious whether anyone who has bought in the past or who is from Italy might be able to shed some light on this! I wouldn't think this level of detail could be replicated but I guess one really never knows. Regardless, my ring is beautiful and I am enjoying it!
> 
> I can post pictures if anyone is interested! I look forward to hearing from you!



Please post photos.  I have one large and one regular sized nudo.  I can compare.


----------



## Cannes

Just an update on my repair... I took it into the shop in January. I was told they were going to send it to NY for evaluation and then, within a week, let me know what it needs, what it would cost, and I could decide how to move forward. After not hearing from them in three weeks, I called and found out it had been shipped to Italy. If there was a charge on the repair, they'd cover it since they didn't inform me it had been sent off. It's now been over 3 months since I originally dropped it off and I still don't have it. 
I need to send my Lucciole off to have the prongs redone on a few of the diamonds. I wear it as my wedding band and hate that I'll be without it for that long.


----------



## lisac469

lulilu said:


> Please post photos.  I have one large and one regular sized nudo.  I can compare.



Thank you so much for responding Lulilu. Here are some pictures that I think show off the detail of the ring. I am happy to provide more if you tell me specifically what you are looking for. It is also hard to capture the true color of the ring because it always has a different shade of blue in different lights. In the picture, it shows green but I rarely see this hue when I wear it. The first picture is the most accurate color. Anyway, I hope this helps. Thank you so much!

p.s. I apologize in advance for the upside down pictures. I do not seem to be able to rotate the pictures or at least have not been able to figure that out so if anyone knows, please tell me how. Thanks!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Cannes said:


> Just an update on my repair... I took it into the shop in January. I was told they were going to send it to NY for evaluation and then, within a week, let me know what it needs, what it would cost, and I could decide how to move forward. After not hearing from them in three weeks, I called and found out it had been shipped to Italy. If there was a charge on the repair, they'd cover it since they didn't inform me it had been sent off. It's now been over 3 months since I originally dropped it off and I still don't have it.
> I need to send my Lucciole off to have the prongs redone on a few of the diamonds. I wear it as my wedding band and hate that I'll be without it for that long.



That is incredible annoying that the sent it off without letting you know! I don't have experience with Pomellato in particular, but I have had other luxury brand goods sent back to Europe for repair and all of them took an extremely long time (one almost a year).



lisac469 said:


> Thank you so much for responding Lulilu. Here are some pictures that I think show off the detail of the ring. I am happy to provide more if you tell me specifically what you are looking for. It is also hard to capture the true color of the ring because it always has a different shade of blue in different lights. In the picture, it shows green but I rarely see this hue when I wear it. The first picture is the most accurate color. Anyway, I hope this helps. Thank you so much!



I have the same rings as you - a London blue topaz Maxi (purchased in the US) and a blue topaz in the original size (purchased in Italy). The photos are a little blurry, but you're right, the stamp on the maxi doesn't look as "heavy." On my rings they look the same.


----------



## Cannes

YellowLabKiss said:


> That is incredible annoying that the sent it off without letting you know! I don't have experience with Pomellato in particular, but I have had other luxury brand goods sent back to Europe for repair and all of them took an extremely long time (one almost a year).



EEK!   I would just die!!


----------



## lisac469

YellowLabKiss said:


> That is incredible annoying that the sent it off without letting you know! I don't have experience with Pomellato in particular, but I have had other luxury brand goods sent back to Europe for repair and all of them took an extremely long time (one almost a year).
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same rings as you - a London blue topaz Maxi (purchased in the US) and a blue topaz in the original size (purchased in Italy). The photos are a little blurry, but you're right, the stamp on the maxi doesn't look as "heavy." On my rings they look the same.



Thank you for your comment YellowLabKiss. That was very helpful. My classic is actually also a London Blue Topaz but I think the flash makes it lighter...or maybe my stone is just lighter. I am only confident because I also tried on a blue topaz at the same time when choosing the color. It was such a difficult decision! It is difficult to get a finer close up but I will try to do so. I think for peace of mind, I am going to get a jewelry appraisal from my authorized Pomellato retailer who is also a fine jewelry retailer. I don't know if they authenticate jewelry but just getting a value will give me peace of mind. I am quite happy with the piece anyway because it is EXACTLY the same as mine and is beautiful.

I also want to add that it is best to try on first when choosing between the petit, classic or maxi since the setting takes up part of the circumference. The bigger the stone, the more your circumference is taken up and the snugger it is. I also had to size up from my usual ring size for this reason. Both of my rings are the same size but the maxi is personally a better fit since my classic is slightly lose during the winter so it makes me feel more secure to wear the tighter one on the outside.


----------



## lisac469

lisac469 said:


> Thank you for your comment YellowLabKiss. That was very helpful. My classic is actually also a London Blue Topaz but I think the flash makes it lighter...or maybe my stone is just lighter. I am only confident because I also tried on a blue topaz at the same time when choosing the color. It was such a difficult decision! It is difficult to get a finer close up but I will try to do so. I think for peace of mind, I am going to get a jewelry appraisal from my authorized Pomellato retailer who is also a fine jewelry retailer. I don't know if they authenticate jewelry but just getting a value will give me peace of mind. I am quite happy with the piece anyway because it is EXACTLY the same as mine and is beautiful.
> 
> I also want to add that it is best to try on first when choosing between the petit, classic or maxi since the setting takes up part of the circumference. The bigger the stone, the more your circumference is taken up and the snugger it is. I also had to size up from my usual ring size for this reason. Both of my rings are the same size but the maxi is personally a better fit since my classic is slightly lose during the winter so it makes me feel more secure to wear the tighter one on the outside.


Update: I just came back from the jeweler and they cannot appraise name brand items. They would have to send to Pomellato New York and that would take up to 10 weeks! At this point, I will hang on to it or just go myself next time that I am in New York.


----------



## lisac469

Here are a few close ups that I have managed to get:


----------



## Junkyardprinses

Oh! I also just ordered my first Pomellato ring from Ebay Italy. I wanted to start on a M'ama non M'ama set for such a long time. I went to the boutique in our country but the SA was really bland about everything. I found it a strange experience so I didn't buy. 

Then I came across the exact ring in my size on Ebay Italy. They do have the right feedback and everything.

 I hope everything will be alright. I am looking forward to it so much!

Please let me know how the comparisons pan out


----------



## callmelulu

lisac469 said:


> Here are a few close ups that I have managed to get:


Sorry I can't help with authentication, I only have small sized undos but it's so pretty!  The NY store is very helpful, hopefully you can get there for an authentication


----------



## duna

I REALLY want a big Nudo that I can either wear by itself or with my regular Nudo rings. I also REALLY want the diamond cross earings: I tried both the earings and the big Nudo at my local Pomellato store, and they look great on.....unfortunately I had to walk out without either  of them.


----------



## lisac469

duna said:


> I REALLY want a big Nudo that I can either wear by itself or with my regular Nudo rings. I also REALLY want the diamond cross earings: I tried both the earings and the big Nudo at my local Pomellato store, and they look great on.....unfortunately I had to walk out without either  of them.


Duna, the big Nudos are beautiful! I hope you get one soon. I wear mine all the time with classic. I feel like it may be a bit much for my understated style but love them so much at this time that I don't care! Maybe one day I will wear 3!! I read in another post that you live close to a Pomellato. Have you had a chance to try on the new ones, being the petit or with diamonds?! I am so curious about them but my store will not get them for a while


----------



## duna

lisac469 said:


> Duna, the big Nudos are beautiful! I hope you get one soon. I wear mine all the time with classic. I feel like it may be a bit much for my understated style but love them so much at this time that I don't care! Maybe one day I will wear 3!! I read in another post that you live close to a Pomellato. Have you had a chance to try on the new ones, being the petit or with diamonds?! I am so curious about them but my store will not get them for a while



I hope to be able get one soon! No, I haven't tried the small ones and the diamond ones yet, I'll report here when I do.....I try and avoid temptation, lol!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

I always wear my maxi with the classic too. It looks sad by itself  I'm itching for a third but I don't know what stone to get. 

lisac469, the engraving on your maxi does appear lighter than the engraving on mine.


----------



## Cannes

Just wanted to report that I finally received my ring back. It took nearly 4 months in total. I gave my Lucciole in yesterday to go have a few prongs repaired. I'm so sad I'll be without it for the same amount of time. 

While at the shop, I tried on a petite nudo and still found it too large for me. So I tried on a few more m'ama's in different colors. I loved the red tourmaline but it's so much more than the others. I don't remember that being the case a few years ago. I also like the amethyst, moonstone, and the fire opal. I already have the blue topaz. Which one I should add?


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Cannes said:


> While at the shop, I tried on a petite nudo and still found it too large for me. So I tried on a few more m'ama's in different colors. I loved the red tourmaline but it's so much more than the others. I don't remember that being the case a few years ago. I also like the amethyst, moonstone, and the fire opal. I already have the blue topaz. Which one I should add?



Of those three, I think the amethyst will compliment the blue topaz the best. The amethyst will make the topaz look more blue, and the topaz will make the amethyst look more purple. Did you try them on with your current ring?


----------



## Cannes

YellowLabKiss said:


> Of those three, I think the amethyst will compliment the blue topaz the best. The amethyst will make the topaz look more blue, and the topaz will make the amethyst look more purple. Did you try them on with your current ring?


I did try them on with my current rings. I think Amethyst will win in the end.


----------



## anthonyroman06

Polaremil said:


> Instead of reviving the old thread, which was quite long already, I decided to start a new one since I have some specific questions on my mind. So here goes: Do any of you own a Caramelle or Capri ring in wg with pavé diamonds and a semiprecious stone? I'd like to hear your experiences and any info on prices would be welcome. And how about the Iceberg rings? I'm sorry about the lack of pics, I don't think pics can be uploaded from a flash site. TIA.




I have a caramelle ring with pave diamonds. It is very beautiful to see. I have been using this for last 6 month. Still it looks very shiny. I don't know about its price because one of my friend gifted it. I know something about Iceberg rings. I think it will not so good to buy if you compare with caramelle ring.


----------



## shoes319

I had 2 nudos that I loved and bought and wore after my divorce on my left ring finger - fast forward and I got engaged so the rings would not fit my right hand, sold them....and now am wanting the smaller m'ama ring with a band with scattered diamonds - going to Italy in Sept for my 1 yr anniversary and planning on getting them there...if I can wait!


----------



## Greentea

shoes319 said:


> I had 2 nudos that I loved and bought and wore after my divorce on my left ring finger - fast forward and I got engaged so the rings would not fit my right hand, sold them....and now am wanting the smaller m'ama ring with a band with scattered diamonds - going to Italy in Sept for my 1 yr anniversary and planning on getting them there...if I can wait!



Great, plan, Shoes - I adore that M'ama ring, especially with the pave. (And major congrats from an old purse friend, btw! You sound so happy!! YAY!) xoxo


----------



## duna

shoes319 said:


> I had 2 nudos that I loved and bought and wore after my divorce on my left ring finger - fast forward and I got engaged so the rings would not fit my right hand, sold them....and now am wanting the smaller m'ama ring with a band with scattered diamonds - going to Italy in Sept for my 1 yr anniversary and planning on getting them there...if I can wait!



YAYYY, CONGRATS my Dear I'm really happy for you!!!

I still remember that you were the very first person who welcomed me here on tPF over 8 years ago!!!

You absolutely should get the m'ama ring in Italy.....and give me a shout if you come to my neck of the woods


----------



## shoes319

Greentea said:


> Great, plan, Shoes - I adore that M'ama ring, especially with the pave. (And major congrats from an old purse friend, btw! You sound so happy!! YAY!) xoxo


Hi GT!!  So fun to see familiar faces/names around here!  Hope all is well with you!


----------



## shoes319

duna said:


> YAYYY, CONGRATS my Dear I'm really happy for you!!!
> 
> I still remember that you were the very first person who welcomed me here on tPF over 8 years ago!!!
> 
> You absolutely should get the m'ama ring in Italy.....and give me a shout if you come to my neck of the woods


Thank you Duna!  Things are good - hope you are well - and message me where you are at!  s'mom has been helping me with some plans too which is great!  I know it's been 8 years - we've been thought a "lotta bags" lol....


----------



## Rafflesbabe

shoes319 said:


> I had 2 nudos that I loved and bought and wore after my divorce on my left ring finger - fast forward and I got engaged so the rings would not fit my right hand, sold them....and now am wanting the smaller m'ama ring with a band with scattered diamonds - going to Italy in Sept for my 1 yr anniversary and planning on getting them there...if I can wait!



Congrats Shoe...! That sounds lovely. I've been wanting a M'ama with diamonds for so long too and now the new Nudos with diamonds are tearing me apart. I have 4 nudos and would love to have one of the new ones with diamonds just to mix and match with the others to jazz up the look for evening.


But please post pics when you get back from Italy. And try some of the diamond Nudos for me too.


----------



## Greentea

Ugh - now I'm lusting after the Capri pendant in the green chrysoprase and blue sapphire. Kill me now.


----------



## duna

Greentea said:


> Ugh - now I'm lusting after the Capri pendant in the green chrysoprase and blue sapphire. Kill me now.



I know GT, isn't it terrible? As soon as I manage to buy one piece I've been lusting after, another one comes upNow n°1 on my Pomellato wishlist are the diamond Glory earings.....


----------



## Greentea

duna said:


> I know GT, isn't it terrible? As soon as I manage to buy one piece I've been lusting after, another one comes upNow n°1 on my Pomellato wishlist are the diamond Glory earings.....



Those are amazing!


----------



## Greentea

Darn it, Duna! Now I want the Tsavorite Glory cross. Actually, I've never really forgotten about it but you brought it front and center!


----------



## duna

Greentea said:


> Those are amazing!





Greentea said:


> Darn it, Duna! Now I want the Tsavorite Glory cross. Actually, I've never really forgotten about it but you brought it front and center!



LOL GT, !! I love all the Glory crosses: be it earings, pendants or bracelet!


----------



## lara0112

I have never quite forgotten M'ama non M'ama rings and still want one. I also decided I need one of their chain/ link necklaces, so I hope these will be my purchases for 2015.  (2014 is already all done)


----------



## shoes319

Hello ladies!  Back from an amazing Italy trip!  Found the Pomellato store in Rome the night before we were leaving and it was conveniently closed!  Next found one in Venice - managed to get dh in there and bought a band to wear with my cartier trinity ring - planned on the rose gold with scattered diamonds but....not in my size so ended up with the lucciole in what is called a "sandblasted" rose gold - it's kind of a matte and looks old and slightly different which I love!  I will try to get a picture of it on my finger....http://store.pomellato.com/us/a-a104_cod50136115wa.html
The best part was it was our actual anniversary and bought in Venice - love it!


----------



## honey28

My complete set of m'ama non m'amas:
Got the green one a few days ago.. 30th Birthday gift


----------



## hopingoneday

honey28 said:


> My complete set of m'ama non m'amas:
> Got the green one a few days ago.. 30th Birthday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765796




Beautiful!!!  I love these!


----------



## honey28

hopingoneday said:


> Beautiful!!!  I love these!



Thanks. But I wouldn't wear them like that. The diamonds will destroy the other stones. Happened to my friend. Therefore, that's only a model shot I wear them separately.


----------



## TrinketTattle

honey28 said:


> My complete set of m'ama non m'amas:
> Got the green one a few days ago.. 30th Birthday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765796



 I'm in love!!!


----------



## honey28

TrinketTattle said:


> I'm in love!!!




Me too..&#128521;
Got the Blue one in 2010 and the red one in 2012, I wear them daily.. Almost no scratches.. &#128516;


----------



## lara0112

honey28 said:


> Me too..&#128521;
> Got the Blue one in 2010 and the red one in 2012, I wear them daily.. Almost no scratches.. &#128516;



beautiful - I still want one of these


----------



## jennlt

Does anyone have the Victoria toggle necklace? I would love to see modeling shots if possible or any words of wisdom on it's "wearability". TIA!


----------



## Yarldey

Hi all, I'm looking to buy a wedding ring for my girlfriend and I'm strongly considering the Nudo. She&#8217;s not very traditional and she specifically sent me a link to the Pomellato site a while back and said she wanted a ring from there. I went to the NYC boutique a few days ago and the lady who helped me out suggested the Nudo in white gold with diamonds which is actually what I was considering based on the pictures online. 

http://store.pomellato.com/us/a-b501_cod50167046ww.html

I have to admit that it is a little more than I wanted to spend. For anyone that owns this ring, the band is white gold and on the site it is very white especially next to the rose gold portion but in person it is not white at all and it&#8217;s hard to differentiate between the white gold and rose gold parts of the ring. Is this normal? The ring I was looking at also had scratches on the band, I even asked if it was just a show ring as I wouldn&#8217;t expect something that expensive to have any blemishes. 


I also liked the rose gold/diamond Sabbia on the online pictures but it felt a bit casual and not very &#8220;wedding ring&#8221; like in person even though I&#8217;m looking for non traditional.

http://store.pomellato.com/us/a-b204_cod50150435ch.html

Same with the Nudo white gold/blue topaz below. Teal is her favorite color so I was considering this one but it is huge in person! Not sure it&#8217;s a good idea.

http://store.pomellato.com/us/a-b401_cod50153658wb.html

Just now while looking through the site the Tabou caught my eye but I&#8217;m not too sure about it. 

http://store.pomellato.com/us/a-a908_cod50136126jd.html

Thoughts? Also, I&#8217;m guessing the answer is no but can I negotiate the price at a Pomellato boutique? Sorry about the long post!


----------



## Cannes

You can't go wrong with any of the Pomellato for an nontraditional bride. My wedding rings are by pomellato. I think if she loves teal, I'd skip the diamond nudo and go with blue topaz. The Tabou is gorgeous! The Nudo can appear big... it all depends on your fiance's hand. 

Here is another worth considering.
http://store.pomellato.com/us/a-b106_cod50136000hh.html


----------



## Yarldey

Cannes said:


> You can't go wrong with any of the Pomellato for an nontraditional bride. My wedding rings are by pomellato. I think if she loves teal, I'd skip the diamond nudo and go with blue topaz. The Tabou is gorgeous! The Nudo can appear big... it all depends on your fiance's hand.
> 
> Here is another worth considering.
> http://store.pomellato.com/us/a-b106_cod50136000hh.html



Thanks for the reply. She does have small hands, that is why the larger Nudo seemed kind of big to me especially since it's something she will wear all of the time but you probably know better than I do so if you say it is ok I'll take your word for it.  Which Pomellato wedding ring do you have if you don't mind me asking? I am going to take another trip to the boutique for a second look.


----------



## phillj12

Cannes said:


> You can't go wrong with any of the Pomellato for an nontraditional bride. My wedding rings are by pomellato. I think if she loves teal, I'd skip the diamond nudo and go with blue topaz. The Tabou is gorgeous! The Nudo can appear big... it all depends on your fiance's hand.
> 
> Here is another worth considering.
> http://store.pomellato.com/us/a-b106_cod50136000hh.html




I LOVE this one and also think the Sabbia is beautiful and could make for a beautiful engagement ring.


----------



## Cannes

I have a rose gold Lucciole with the diamonds all around and a M'ama non mama with blue topaz. I went with these for two reasons. One, I have small hands and am not exactly careful with my hands. As much as I loved the nudo, I was afraid I would hurt it. Plus, the cost. The cost of the m'ama allowed me to imagine getting more to stack with each special occasion that passes. The Lucciole is a very delicate band and looks exceptional on my small hands. I posted photos of them on my hand a few years back, if you're curious.


----------



## Yarldey

Cannes said:


> I have a rose gold Lucciole with the diamonds all around and a M'ama non mama with blue topaz. I went with these for two reasons. One, I have small hands and am not exactly careful with my hands. As much as I loved the nudo, I was afraid I would hurt it. Plus, the cost. The cost of the m'ama allowed me to imagine getting more to stack with each special occasion that passes. The Lucciole is a very delicate band and looks exceptional on my small hands. I posted photos of them on my hand a few years back, if you're curious.



Those are very nice. Ugh, I don't know what to do. I forgot that I also need a wedding band and the diamond Lucciole looks like a great wedding band for the diamond Nudo. The Nudo still feels safe since it is the most traditional one but I don't know if I like safe. I feel like it doesn't scream Pomellato since it's a bit plain and they have so many nice colorful and unique rings.

Would it be a bad idea to prupose with a random ring for the element of surprise and have her choose the ring afterwards?


----------



## Yarldey

BTW, I just found your pictures, very nice! Thanks, now in even more indecisive  what do you think of the M'ama non mama with the blue topaz and diamonds paired with the diamond Lucciole?


----------



## Cannes

Yarldey said:


> BTW, I just found your pictures, very nice! Thanks, now in even more indecisive  what do you think of the M'ama non mama with the blue topaz and diamonds paired with the diamond Lucciole?



Thank you! I think the m'ama with diamonds and blue topaz and the diamond Lucciole would look absolutely stunning together. The perfect amount of diamonds with a little color mixed in.


----------



## Yarldey

Cannes said:


> Thank you! I think the m'ama with diamonds and blue topaz and the diamond Lucciole would look absolutely stunning together. The perfect amount of diamonds with a little color mixed in.



Took some pictures at the boutique yesterday, here they are! I'm getting ready to pull the trigger today but I'm still not 100% sure. I've asked a few of her friends, two of them said the diamond Nudo but the one friend that I feel has the closest taste to her said that in her opinion the M'oma non M'oma is more her style.


----------



## Cannes

They are both lovely choices. I love the diamond M'ama with the Lucciole. Maybe I'm a bit biased though 

What does your heart say?


----------



## Yarldey

I will probably go with the M'oma it's just hard to ignore that huge rock haha.


----------



## Cannes

Yarldey said:


> I will probably go with the M'oma it's just hard to ignore that huge rock haha.


Not everyone cares about a "big rock". Some of us appreciate style over substance. 

You can't go wrong with either choice. Can't wait to hear which you decide on.


----------



## Yarldey

Got the diamond M'oma with the 6 diamond Liccuole! The SA said we could exchange it if she doesn't like it.


----------



## Cannes

Yarldey said:


> Got the diamond M'oma with the 6 diamond Liccuole! The SA said we could exchange it if she doesn't like it.



So excited for you! Congratulations!


----------



## Yarldey

Cannes said:


> So excited for you! Congratulations!



Thanks!


----------



## Yarldey

The deed is done, she loved it!

Here are two pics, one with the band and one without.


----------



## Diamonddream

Yarldey said:


> The deed is done, she loved it!
> 
> Here are two pics, one with the band and one without.


Beautiful shot of your mama non mama ring! Do you see yourself stacking another pomellato ring above or below it?


----------



## Yarldey

Diamonddream said:


> Beautiful shot of your mama non mama ring! Do you see yourself stacking another pomellato ring above or below it?



Hey guys, it's me Carlos, I got the ring from you about two weeks ago. I was actually going to email you the pictures but looks like you found them! By the way the Lucciole is stacked in the first picture.


----------



## Diamonddream

Yarldey said:


> The deed is done, she loved it!
> 
> Here are two pics, one with the band and one without.



It's great to see that everything turned out like she wanted! Congratulations again! 

Feel free to stop by the store anytime to say hello.


----------



## katkrack

I'm visiting chicago this week. It appears there is a boutique on Oak. Is there anywhere else I might be able to check out some pomellato pieces? Thanks for your help!


----------



## kat99

Bumping to ask if anybody has any Sabbia pieces? I saw a ring this weekend and thought it was very cool!


----------



## Zigirl

I have three rings from the Sabia collection. I've got the large brown diamond one as well as the medium white diamond and medium brown diamond one. Of all of them the medium sized brown diamond ring is my all time favorite. It is very comfortable to wear and goes with everything.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Hello, everyone!


I love Pomellato pieces, especially the rings...but can you tell me, do they only ever come in pink gold?  I haven't done extensive research, but most of the Pomellato jewelry I've found online seems to only be available in PG.  I don't believe I have a boutique or AD where I am.  Thanks!


----------



## kat99

Zigirl said:


> I have three rings from the Sabia collection. I've got the large brown diamond one as well as the medium white diamond and medium brown diamond one. Of all of them the medium sized brown diamond ring is my all time favorite. It is very comfortable to wear and goes with everything.



Lucky you! If you have any photos please share


----------



## Mylilkitty

circoit said:


> Catherine - I found a site with slightly discounted Pomellato pieces:
> 
> http://www.cachetcollections.com/system/scripts/results_big.cgi?product=AA11006OY&category=
> 
> Also, on the French version of ebay I found a jeweler who makes nudo-like rings and earrings. Here are some pics that she had sent me of her work. The price she quoted for the rings was 269 euros and 399 euros for the earrings (you can choose white gold, yellow gold or rose gold):
> 
> If you are interested, I can send you her e-mail address and ebay ID, and I apologize to anyone if you think that this info shouldn't be posted in here because it is not pomellato, but rather something of a copy.


Hi, i saw those Pomm rings in Florence last year, beautiful! It's the style I like. Can you pm me that enay seller name too? Tks


----------



## Myke518

Celebrating a milestone birthday with pomellato nudo with diamonds-- might be too much for everyday, but hey, I'm going with it. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## honhon

Myke518 said:


> Celebrating a milestone birthday with pomellato nudo with diamonds-- might be too much for everyday, but hey, I'm going with it. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346125


beautiful hand! congrats!


----------



## Myke518

honhon said:


> beautiful hand! congrats!




Thanks honhon!!


----------



## Rafflesbabe

Myke518, the diamond nudo looks gorgeous. Super like!! Will be on my Christmas wish list this year..


----------



## Notorious Pink

Myke518 said:


> Celebrating a milestone birthday with pomellato nudo with diamonds-- might be too much for everyday, but hey, I'm going with it. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346125



Loooove! Your stack is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

This thread seriously needs a bump! I just "discovered" Pomellato after seeing their jaw-dropping Tango collection. OMG!!! (Original URL was waaaay too long, this is the tango collection page at the Pomellato website):

http://tinyurl.com/h39pql2

A few pics:

View attachment 3531192


View attachment 3531194


Does anyone own any of the tango pieces?

I am falling in love with some of the nudo rings, too. [emoji177]


----------



## Mpill

Hello,
I'm considering my first Pomellato purchase. I love the Nudo line but I don't think  I'll wear something that tall often enough to justify the money. My eye has been turned by the M'ama non m'ama line. If you own a ring, can you post modeling shots? I'd also be curious to hear any feedback on the wearability of the ring. Stacks with non-Pomellatos welcome too 
Thanks!


----------



## Mpill

This thread does not get enough love! Asking again for any input on M'ama non m'ama rings .... TIA!


----------



## Alena21

I haven't bought silver in 10 years. Most of my stuff is Tiffany's which I  adore. Recently saw Pomellato Argento collection and fell in love with the ring. Bought it.  Now I really like the matching bracelet. It is 1620 USD. Is it worth spending that much on silver??
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think it is a classic statement piece. Still it seems too expensive...


----------



## BigAkoya

Alena21 said:


> I haven't bought silver in 10 years. Most of my stuff is Tiffany's which I  adore. Recently saw Pomellato Argento collection and fell in love with the ring. Bought it.  Now I really like the matching bracelet. It is 1620 USD. Is it worth spending that much on silver??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798871
> 
> I think it is a classic statement piece. Still it seems too expensive...



I am a Tiffany fan as well.  The Bone Cuff would look gorgeous with that ring and the bone cuff is an iconic piece.  I love mine.


----------



## shinyshiny

Mind if I share my Dodo purchase? It is part of Pomellato. I bought the charm from an outlet a few months ago and just got it strung into a bracelet at a Dodo boutique, with two gold beads. 

I didn’t expect the gold beads to add so much to the cost!! But, I do like it! Shame the brand isn’t more recognised in the UK.


----------



## Malishka

Hi, did anyone go to Pomellato sample sale?


----------



## Deleted member 629947

My moonstone came back from cleaning/resizing. I definitely want more Pomellato M’ama-non-m’ama, they’re gorgeous! Want garnet but probably will get Iolite first


----------



## kashmira

Got my first Pomellato today!


----------



## ladysarah

Anyone here has photos and experience with nudo?


----------



## m45ha

Alena21 said:


> Pomellato Argento


How are your Pomellato Argento pieces holding up? Any tarnish? Darken colours? I am thinking about getting one of those rings as they are trully gorgeous!


----------



## Suncatcher

Alena21 said:


> I haven't bought silver in 10 years. Most of my stuff is Tiffany's which I  adore. Recently saw Pomellato Argento collection and fell in love with the ring. Bought it.  Now I really like the matching bracelet. It is 1620 USD. Is it worth spending that much on silver??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798871
> 
> I think it is a classic statement piece. Still it seems too expensive...





Alena21 said:


> I haven't bought silver in 10 years. Most of my stuff is Tiffany's which I  adore. Recently saw Pomellato Argento collection and fell in love with the ring. Bought it.  Now I really like the matching bracelet. It is 1620 USD. Is it worth spending that much on silver??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798871
> 
> I think it is a classic statement piece. Still it seems too expensive...


I have this bracelet and wear it a ton. Cheaper than Hermes silver ...


----------



## m45ha

MrsJDS said:


> I have this bracelet and wear it a ton. Cheaper than Hermes silver ...


MrsJDS: does it tarnish?


----------



## Suncatcher

m45ha said:


> MrsJDS: does it tarnish?


Nope. It hasn’t in the couple of years I have had it.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Hi! I was wondering if anyone here has experience with Pomellato pieces before Kering took over. Was the quality, then, better? I hear some opinions that yes, the quality was better, gems were all natural whereas now they may as well be lab grown. I have their titanium Lucciole ring with brown diamonds and one diamond chipped. I wasn’t even aware of that until cleaned it randomly. Needless to say it was sooo surprising, aren’t diamonds supposed to be hard?


----------



## Christofle

Consumer2much said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone here has experience with Pomellato pieces before Kering took over. Was the quality, then, better? I hear some opinions that yes, the quality was better, gems were all natural whereas now they may as well be lab grown. I have their titanium Lucciole ring with brown diamonds and one diamond chipped. I wasn’t even aware of that until cleaned it randomly. Needless to say it was sooo surprising, aren’t diamonds supposed to be hard?



That’s actually a huge misnomer with diamonds! The mohs scale is related to hardness in relation to preventing scratches! They are pretty resistant but the right impact at the right angle will still lead to a crack.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Christofle said:


> That’s actually a huge misnomer with diamonds! The mohs scale is related to hardness in relation to preventing scratches! They are pretty resistant but the right impact at the right angle will still lead to a crack.


Yes, learned this this the hard way. If only we were advised of it when shopping diamonds...I used to think diamonds were unbreakable and therefore suited my lifestyle best. I was wrong.


----------



## lat34

I know it's been a while, but is anyone else looking for Pomellato Nudo Earrings? They are hard to find in stores, and I'd love to try them on before making such a huge purchase!


----------



## Cannes

I have two m'ama rings. I experienced the stone becoming loose on one of them a couple years after acquiring it in 2010 and Pomellato fixed it at no cost. Well, it's become loose again. Anyone else experience this?


----------

